# Zecken



## Gardenfly (30. Juni 2006)

Hilfe,
die Zecken wollen mich fressen.
Im Ernst wenn ich am Teich war habe ich jedesmal mind. 5 Zecken auf der Haut, meistens erwische ich sie , aber einige schaffen es mich anzuzapfen.
Gibt es ein wirksames Mittel dagegen, ohne die Welse zu vergrämen.Da ich kein Hund bin, helfen die Tipps aus den anderen Themen nichts.


----------



## angler>hagen (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

ja also  da kann man glaube ich nichts machen ich war letztens am wald und auf einmal schrien  meine freunde  ZEECCKKKEENN

ich schnelle nachhause  und 3 stück am oberschenckel erwischt und eine war peinlicher weise 10 cm vor meinem Bestenstück!

naja  ich reibe mich immer mit AUTAN ein ist für mücken gut  bisschen jetzt auch noch keine kontakte mit zecken!


----------



## Lonny (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

Hallo,   



So dicht am besten Stück :q  ! daran möchte ich nicht mal denken :v  
Aufjeden fall würde ich mich erst einmal gegen die Zecken Impfen lassen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Desweiteren gibt es einige Mittelchen im Handel diese halten aber meist nicht lange an  
Aber ich dachte mir schon was den tieren Hilft ist auch für uns menschen Gut  
Es gibt bei uns im Tierladen etliche Langzeitmittel die man auf die Haut ins Haar geben tut ! Oder ebend ein Zecken halzbant tragen ! 




Daniel


----------



## arne_70 (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

Hallo, 
Das Thema beschäftitgt mich auch. Ich lasse mich jetzt erstmal gegen FSME Impfen. Habe eifach meine Kasse angerufen und gefragt, ob sie die Impfung übernehmen. Und siehe da, die zahlen sogar noch mal was!
Ach so, diese Infos habe ich noch gefunden: *Welche Krankheiten übertragen sie?*
 In der Hauptsache werden zwei gravierende Infektionskrankheiten von Zecken übertragen. Die *Frühsommer-Meningoenzephalitis* (FSME oder Frühsommer-Hirnhautentzündung) und als häufigste übertragene Krankheit die Lyme-Borreliose. Allerdings können auch andere Erreger durch Zecken übertragen werden. Während die FSME auf bestimmte Gebiete - vor allem in Süddeutschland - beschränkt ist, kann es im gesamten Verbreitungsgebiet der Zecken zu Borreliose-Erkrankungen durch Zeckenbisse kommen.

*Vorsichtsmaßnahmen*
 Insektenschutzmittel, auch spezielle Zeckenabwehrmittel verringern zwar das Risiko, stellen jedoch keineswegs einen wirklichen Schutz dar. Wer sich auf Wiesen und zwischen Büschen bewegt, *sollte deshalb entsprechende Kleidung wählen*, am besten langärmlige Hemden, lange Hosen, die in die Socken gesteckt werden und geschlossene Schuhe. Denn Zecken suchen die bloße Haut. Auf heller Kleidung lassen sich die Tiere auch wesentlich besser entdecken und können so entfernt werden, bevor sie die bloße Haut erreichen. Auf jeden Fall sollte man sich oder seine Kinder *nach dem Aufenthalt in entsprechender Umgebung duschen und auf Zecken hin absuchen*. Die Tiere bevorzugen weiche Hautstellen wie Hals, Bauchnabel, Schritt, finden sich aber auch an Armen, Beinen und Kopf.

*Was tun bei einem Zeckenbiss?*
 Sollten Sie eine festgebissene Zecke entdecken, so sollten sie sie *möglichst rasch entfernen*, da sich mit der Dauer des Kontakts das Risiko einer Infizierung erhöht. Wenn man selbst eine gute Pinzette (es gibt auch speziell für Zecken geeignete in den Apotheken) besitzt und sich die Prozedur zutraut, kann man selbst das Tier damit entfernen, indem man es ganz dicht über der Einstichstelle fasst und mit einer vorsichtigen Drehbewegung herauszieht. Man kann das Tier jedoch auch von einem Arzt entfernen lassen. *Wichtig ist, dass die ganze Zecke entfernt wird* und keine Reste des Kopfes in der Wunde zurückbleiben. *In jedem Fall sollte nach einem Zeckenbiss der Arzt aufgesucht werden*. Wenn man die Zecke selbst entfernt hat, sollte man sie mit zum Arzt nehmen, da sie auf etwaige Erreger hin untersucht werden kann.

*Achtung: Wenden Sie auf keinen Fall Öl oder Klebstoff an*, um die Tiere zum loslassen zu bewegen. Sie ersticken an diesen Substanzen und man weiß inzwischen, dass die Zecken dabei ihren Darminhalt in die Wunde entleeren und damit auch die Bakterien oder Viren, die sie möglicherweise tragen, auf jeden Fall auf den Menschen übertragen werden.


----------



## bubumann (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

Hallo,
schau mal da rein:   http://www.zecken.de/fsme/

Viele unterschätzen die Gefährlichkeit der Bisse von Zecken.Eine Bekannte, eine junge Frau, wurde von einem Biss einer Zecke so krank, daß sie heute nur noch mit einer Gehhilfe laufen kann.(Und das an den Tagen wo es Ihr gut geht)
Ein einfacher Schutz sind langärmelige Sachen, damit diese Biester erst garnicht auf die Haut können.

Gruß
bubumann

P.S. Arne war schneller


----------



## Sveni90 (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

ich hatte mal eine am besten Stück |uhoh:
Das juckt sag ich euch :q

Also ich reibe mich immer mit Autan ein und das scheint auch zu helfen. Ich hatte nie eine zecke wenn ich Autan benutzt habe.
Scheint doch irgendwo eine abweisende Wirkung für zecken zu haben.


----------



## Baddy89 (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

*Als Kind hatte ich am Knöchel ne Krankheit und lag da 2 Monate im Krankenhaus, keiner wusste ob mein Bein wegmusste.

Die Ärzte meinten es könne von allem kommen, aber vermuteten am ehesten Zeckenbiss. 

Ja, davor hatte ich nach jedem Waldbesuch 5-7 Zecken.

Nach dieser OP (Bein is zum Glück jetzt noch kerngesund dran), hatte ich nie, aber wirklich nie mehr Zecken.

Ich wurde Tag und Nacht mit Spritzen vollgepumpt, um das zu heilen. 

Und wie gesagt, seit !! 8 Jahren !! nie mehr ne Zecke.

Aber ihr seht, mit den Viechern is echt net zu spaßen, impft euch und macht euch auf www.zecken.de schlau !
*


----------



## Plolo (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

1. eine FSME Impfung ist meiner Meinung nach für jeden vernünftigen Angler Pflicht !

2. bildet sich NACH Zeckenbiss ein roter bleibender Kreis um die Bissstelle --> ab zum Arzt


Gruss Plolo
der genau weiss was Darwinismus bedeutet... |rolleyes


----------



## Ocrem (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

weis rein zufällig wie lange so eine impfung hält? 
ich habe mich das letzte mal vor 3 jahren impfen lassen
dürfte ich doch bald wieder dran sein wenn ich nicht schon übrfällig bin


----------



## honeybee (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

Jo......im ersten Jahr musst du 3x gehen um die Grundimmunisierung zu bekommen. Danach alle 3 Jahre zum auffrischen. Soblad diese Frist einmal unterbrochen ist, geht es wieder mit der Grundimmunisierung los.

Wir haben uns auch alle gegen FSME impfen lassen, schon alleine, weil wir meist in sogenannten Risikogebieten angeln.


----------



## Lonny (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

Hallo,


ich hab da mal nach einen Mittel bei Ebay geschaut was die Bister Fern halten soll ! Doch welches ist nun das Beste ? Hat einer von euch ein Bestimmtes Mittel was uns Hilft und nicht nur den herstellern 




Daniel


----------



## honeybee (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

DAS ultimative Mittel gibt es nicht. Ich benutze das Autan und habe den Eindruck, das es die Biester für eine gewisse Zeit fernhält.

Ansonsten hilft nur lange Bekleidung und nach dem Aufenthalt im Freien gründlich absuchen.


----------



## Baddy89 (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

*Jo, lange Bekleidung ist das A und O.

Vor allem !! lange Socken !!, die !! über die Schuhe gehen !!*


----------



## Grundangler85 (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

Hallo ich hatte letztens hier bei uns im Ruhrpott nachm angeln auch das erlebnis mit ner zecke.

Ich schön mitn kollegen im wald am see gewesen komm nach hause leg mich schön inne warme wanne guck was ist das da kurz übern knöchel am fuß ? dreck denk ich reib so hmm geht net ab guck genauer hin ihhh ne zecke. ******* und ich war dieses jahr noch nicht geimpft ich geh eigentlich jedes jahr muss dazu sagen bin zu faul für 3 spritzen wo man dann mehrere jahre ruhe hat 

Aber sofort nächste woche bin ich hin zum arzt und schön ne zeckenimpfung abgeholt.

paar tage später bei meinem kollegen das gleiche wieder ne zecke jetzt hat er sich auch geimpft. Zum glück ist hier in nrw das net mit der fmse-krankheit bei zecken die die gehirnhautentzündung hervor ruft.

Aber da ich nächste woche für 2 wochen nach bayern zum angeln fahre hab ich das bisher immer machen lassen.

Ich würd sagen ich hab nochmal richtig schwein gehabt das die scheiß viecher das hier bei uns net haben.


----------



## Lonny (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

Hallo,|wavey: 


Aber im Sommer bei 35 und mehr grad Lange Kleidung tragen :v  da läuft mir ja nach einen Halben Stunde das wasser aus dem A..... :q 

@ honeybee 

Da werde ich mir mal das Mittel besorgen #6 
Den bei uns in der Gegend sind die Bister regelrecht hinter mir her :r  wenn ich zum Angeln gehe selbst nur zum Boot vorher muss ich über eine kleine Wiese ! Abens findet mann die Bister dann wieder am Körper   Aber zum Glück weit weg vom besten Stück :q  




Daniel


----------



## honeybee (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

@Lonny

Autan ist nicht das Allerweltsmittelchen, aber es hilft für paar Stündchen. Evtl. gibt es auch noch andere wirksame Mittel, die ich noch nicht kenne bzw. ausprobiert habe. Autan gefällt mir aber pers. ganz gut, da es ein Pumpspray ist und ich somit nix einreiben muss.
Ich bin auch jemand, den sie besonders mögen. Hatte mir letzte Woche gut 10 Stück abgesammelt und eine saß leider schon fest.


----------



## Lonny (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

Hallo

Ja manchmal ist es es Komisch ich und mein Bester Kumpel gehen ein und den selben Weg am Nächsten Tag kommt er wieder mit einen krinsen im Gesicht bei mir an und sagt na Daniel wie viele waren es den gestern :q  Er hatte in den Jahren 2 Stück ! Und unser eins hat diese Mänge nach einen Tag :v  ich sage da immer ich habe eine besondere Blutart ( Adliges ´) da stehen sie Besonders drauf :q 



Grüße: daniel


----------



## Plolo (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*



			
				Grundangler85 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum glück ist hier in nrw das net mit der fmse-krankheit bei zecken die die gehirnhautentzündung hervor ruft.
> (...)
> Ich würd sagen ich hab nochmal richtig schwein gehabt das die scheiß viecher das hier bei uns net haben.


 
das ist so NICHT richtig !!!!!

die Chance eine Meningitis zu bekommen ist nur kleiner als in anderen Regionen !!!


jeder - wirklich jeder - Angler sollte sich impfen lassen !!!!!!!
UNABHÄNGIG vom Endemiegebiet ! 



eine 2. Erkrankung die bisher nur wenig angesprochen wurde ist die BORRELIOSE !
das tückische an dieser Erkrankung ist, das sie >15 Jahre nach Zeckenbiss zur Ausprägung kommen kann ! 
Ich habe diese Patienten gesehen !

Die Borreliose erkennt man an einem roten Hof (wie eine Zielscheibe) ca. 1-2 Tage nach Zeckenbiss und muss sofort mit Antibiotika behandelt werden.



_EDIT: Räschtsreibfäler_


----------



## Gardenfly (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

eine Arbeitskollegin ist damit(Borreliose) mit 38 in Frührente gegangen,hatte dabei auch eine Meningitis , sie ist seidem sehr merkwürdig .


----------



## eg19399 (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

Als Jäger und Angler hatte ich bereits einige von den Tierchen am Wanst. Mein persönlicher Rekord waren 15 auf einen Streich. Lange Kleidung ist gut, reicht allein aber nicht. Die Tierchen haben halt eine unbändige Wanderlust, wenn es ums Fressen geht.  Zunächst mein Tipp: AUTAN - das hilft schon. Beim Angeln allerdings die Hände säubern, sonst beisst nichts mehr. Und bei längeren Sitzungen "Imprägnierung" wiederholen. Das ist zwar teuer, die Sache ist es mir aber wert. Beim Thema Impfung immer dran denken: der Mensch kann sich gegen FSME impfen lassen, nicht aber gegen Borreliose. Bei Tieren ist es übrigens umgekehrt. Meine Bekannten, die durch Zecken in Schwierigkeiten kamen, hatten allerdings ausnahmslos Borreliose-Infektionen (Und das in Norddeutschland. Also nicht nur der Süden ist gefährdet.)  Das beste Mittel ist, seinen Körper nach einem längeren Ausflug ins Grüne zu kontrollieren, besser noch, kontrollieren zu lassen. Daran denken, jetzt ist die Zeit der Nymphen (Zecken sind ja auch Insekten). Die können so klein sein, dass man sie leicht übersieht. Sind aber genauso gefährlich, wie die Großen. Beim Herausziehen nicht rumdoktorn. Ohne Chemie versuchen, die Zecke mechanisch zu entfernen. Nicht auf den Hinterleib drücken. Reisst der Kopf ab, ist das zwar nicht schön, aber auch nicht sonderlich tragisch. Der kommt mit der zeit von allein heraus, es sei denn, es wird eine schöne Untergewebsentzündung draus - dann den Arzt besuchen. Die Bakterien und Viren der Borreliose und FSME sitzen eh hauptsächlich im Darm der Plagegeister. Tierbesitzer sollten dran denken, dass ihre Gefährten die gleichen Krankheiten mit den gleichen Symptomen bekommen können, wie wir Menschen. Also muss ein entsprechendes Halsband herbei. Da ich übrigens letztes Jahr wieder einige gefüttert hatte und mir in zwei Fällen wegen einer Infektion nicht sicher war, habe ich über meine Hausärztin einen test machen lassen. Der war zwar sauteuer, wurde aber von der Krankenkasse getragen. 

Gruß und Petri Heil


----------



## NorbertF (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

Was man auch erwähnen sollte dass die Impfung auch nicht ganz gefahrlos ist.
Mich hats zB ganz schön umgehaun, ich hatte eine Woche geschwollene Lymphknoten und ein schlechtes Allgemeinempfinden.
Auch Fälle mit bleibenden Nervenschäden und sogar Multiple Sklerose Erkrankungen die auf die Impfung zurückgeführt werden sind dokumentiert.
Ich würde echt nur impfen wenn man wirklich gefährdet ist. Obwohl ich in einem Risikogebiet wohne und viel draussen bin überlege ich mir ob ich #2 und 3 noch mache. Schön wars nicht.


----------



## Plolo (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*



			
				NorbertF schrieb:
			
		

> Was man auch erwähnen sollte dass die Impfung auch nicht ganz gefahrlos ist.
> Mich hats zB ganz schön umgehaun, ich hatte eine Woche geschwollene Lymphknoten und ein schlechtes Allgemeinempfinden.
> Auch Fälle mit bleibenden Nervenschäden und sogar Multiple Sklerose Erkrankungen die auf die Impfung zurückgeführt werden sind dokumentiert.
> Ich würde echt nur impfen wenn man wirklich gefährdet ist. Obwohl ich in einem Risikogebiet wohne und viel draussen bin überlege ich mir ob ich #2 und 3 noch mache. Schön wars nicht.


 

tut mir Leid das so sagen zu müssen:

DAS IST (z.T.) SO NICHT RICHTIG !!!!

- eine FSME Impfung zählt zu den schlecht verträglichen Impfungen - Allgemeinsymptome wie Fieber werden ab und zu beobachtet - DAS IST ABER KEIN GRUND DIE 2. ODER 3. IMPFUNG NICHT DURCHZUFÜHREN !!!!

- Nervenschäden wurden in seltenen Fällen beobachtet, das liegt meist daran dass der Impfstoff direkt IN den Nerven gespritzt wurde..--> osmotische Reaktionen können den Nerven zerstören --> ein Arzt sollte wissen wo er spritzt (NUR Oberarm) und diese Nebenwirkung ist EXTREM SELTEN !!

- Multiple Sklerose wird von dem Impfstoff NICHT ausgelöst ! das ist absoluter Blödsinn #q .


Beim Lesen von Beipackzetteln (z.B. Medikamente, Impfstoffe) muss man eines Wissen: JEDE wirklich JEDE während der Erprobungsphase aufgetretende "Nebenwirkung", auch wenn sie NICHT im Zusammenhang mit dem Medikament steht, wird in den Beipackzettel reingeschrieben.
Wer sich die Klagen mit den immensen Summen in den USA anschaut weiss auch warum !
Auch Nebenwirkungen mit der Häufigkeit 1:20.000.000 stehen drin !

In den letzten Jahren breitet sich das Virus aus !

UND

ANGLER gehören zu dem gefährdeten Personenkreis !



@NorbertF: lass Dich impfen ! Du hast noch keine an FSME erkrankte Person gesehen. Eine erkrankte Kollegin von mir ist nach 3 Jahren zeitlich und örtlich desorientiert und verläuft sich 100mal pro Tag in unserer Klinik #d !


PS: ich wollte hier niemandem zu Nahe treten (gell NorbertF) aber ich schlage mich täglich mit Impfgegnern beruflich rum..und da gibt es sooo blöde Menschen bei....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*



			
				NorbertF schrieb:
			
		

> Was man auch erwähnen sollte dass die Impfung auch nicht ganz gefahrlos ist.


Exakt. Hilft auch nicht viel, da gegen die gefährliche schleichende Borreliose es KEINE Impfung gibt. Und diese Bakterienerkrankung in Stadien oft erst nach Jahren oder gar Jahrzehnten so richtig mies zuschlägt und dann oft Leute zum Krüppel macht.

Die FSME ist dagegen vergleichsweise harmlos, weil eher erkennbar und anfänglich noch ganz gut behandelbar, selbst hömopatisch. 
Gegen die kann man impfen, was im Risiko-Gewinnverhalten aber zweifelhaft bleibt.

Also nicht verwechseln, die 2 Sachen. #h 

Wichtigster Schutz bleibt eine mehr oder weniger spaßige 100% Zeckenkontrolle mit dem Partner am Abend :q , da die Viecher in wenigen Stunden noch keine nennenswerte Verdaungs- und Errregeraktivität entwickeln können, 10 Stunden später kann es aber schon zu spät sein


----------



## NorbertF (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*



			
				Plolo schrieb:
			
		

> tut mir Leid das so sagen zu müssen:
> 
> DAS IST (z.T.) SO NICHT RICHTIG !!!!
> 
> ...




Ich glaube du hast was entscheidendes überlesen: ich war beim Impfen. Darum schreibe ich das ja. Das war letzte Woche Montag. Meine Lymphknoten im Nacken sind immer noch sehr dick, in der Leiste auch. Ausserdem habe ich seit ner Woche massiv Kopfweh trotz 2 Aspirin. Fieber auch 2 Tage.
Das ist nicht so lustig.
Das mit MS Erkrankung nach Impfung kannst du nachlesen zB hier: http://www.impfschaden.info/index.htm?/FSME_impfung.htm

Ausserdem habe ich in meinem Heimatdorf eine Bekannte die in ihrer Jugend FSME bekommen hat. Die ist geistig behindert und ein halber Pflegefall geworden, ich hab als Bub immer Dame und Mühle mit ihr gespielt, das konnte sie irgendwie trotzdem sehr gut.
Also ich kenne das Risiko schon. Aber man muss eben abwägen: impfen würde ich nur wenn ich wirklich gefährdet bin, weil die Impfung selbst auch ein Risiko ist. Ich würds echt abbrechen wenn ich nicht ausgerechnet am Oberrhein wohnen würde.
Mir graut aber echt schon vor Spritze 2. Also nicht vor der Spritze sondern vor der Zeit danach.


----------



## Raabiat (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

oh, da hab ich mich wohl im Thema verirrt, ist ja doch nicht der Fussball-Thread zu Italiens Aktion die zur Fringssperre führte...#d

Obwohl der Titel so gut gepasst hätte:q

Dann zu den kleinen Getierchen...
hatte auch mal eine, bin im halbschlaf aufgewacht weil was kitzelte und hab nur noch gesehen, wie sich das Tierchen in meine Haut bohrte...da half kein zupfen mehr, die mama musste ran....nächsten tag direkt zum Arzt, Stelle begutachten und reinigen lassen....der Arzt meinte es war genau die richtig Entscheidung....sowas soll man nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen.....im neuen Focus steht übrigens was zu dem Thema....da sind auch Gefahrenbereiche für Deutschland aufgeführt....Vorsorge ist übrigens wirklich besser als Nachsorge
:m


----------



## fantazia (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*



			
				Sveni90 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hatte mal eine am besten Stück |uhoh:
> Das juckt sag ich euch :q
> 
> Also ich reibe mich immer mit Autan ein und das scheint auch zu helfen. Ich hatte nie eine zecke wenn ich Autan benutzt habe.
> Scheint doch irgendwo eine abweisende Wirkung für zecken zu haben.


hatte auch mal nee zecke an den eiern.und nen kollege hatte dies weekend auch nee zecke an den eiern.scheint dort gut durchblutet zu sein :q:q:q


----------



## Raabiat (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*



			
				fantazia schrieb:
			
		

> hatte auch mal nee zecke an den eiern.und nen kollege hatte dies weekend auch nee zecke an den eiern.scheint dort gut durchblutet zu sein :q:q:q



wat macht'n ihr? nacktangeln? .... tztztz#d#d#d :q

kumpel von mir hatte mal genau eine auf der Spitze...und damit meine ich wirklich genau...hütchen war ab....

hat der mir mal erzählt...hätt mich fast weggeschmissen....

seine mama wollt die nich rausdrehen und der arzt hats mit em grinsen ganz kompromisslos gemacht....hehehehehe


----------



## fantazia (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> wat macht'n ihr? nacktangeln? .... tztztz#d#d#d :q
> 
> kumpel von mir hatte mal genau eine auf der Spitze...und damit meine ich wirklich genau...hütchen war ab....
> 
> ...


ich hatte meine damals nachm mountenbike fahren im wald.er hatte seine   dies weekend nach unserem zelt weekend am see.



ob das wohl weibliche oder männliche zecken sind die die nähe zum besten stück suchen :q


----------



## Lonny (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

Hallo,


Ich habe da mal noch eine Spezielle Frage zu den Symptomen die bei den Zecken Stichen auftreten können ? Ich muss noch dazu sagen das ich mich nun schon seit dem 15 Lebens Jahr impfen lasse !
Doch da ich nicht der Mensch bin der wegen jeder Kleinigkeit zum Doc Renne :- ) Weil mal wider eine Zecke mich angegriffen hat den dann würde ich fast jeden Tag da sitzen :- ( 
Ich gehe nur hin wenn z.b mir an einer Entfernten Zecken stelle etwas Merkwürdig vorkommt ( Entzündung und so weiter ) aber zum Glück bis jetzt immer Entwarnung .
Doch nun habe ich schon Seit Einigen Wochen manchmal sogar sehr Starke lang Anhaltende Kopfschmerzen mein Arzt meinte es ist Migräne ! Mann weiß ja nie was die Kopfschmerzen auslöst nicht war ? Ich selber habe doch sehr lange Haare auf meinen Kopf was das Absuchen doch sehr erschwärt :- ( 
Ich habe gelesen das man einen test machen kann der ne mänge Geld kostet aber von den Kassen Übernommen wirt nun meine Frage was wirt da genau gemacht ? Ich will der Sache mal auf den Grund gehen um es auszuschließen !




Mit freundlichen Grüßen: Daniel


----------



## Raabiat (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

oha...also ich würd mal ganz fix deine krankenkasse anrufen und wegen kostenübernahme fragen.....die sind meist sehr auskunfts- und zahlwillig (meine zumindest)....und dann ab zum arzt und speziell deine zeckenerfahrungen mal ansprechen und den arzt auf eine mögliche verbindung deiner kopfschmerzen mit zeckenbissen befragen....

achja, manchmal ist es durchaus nützlich zwei oder drei verschiedene ärztliche meinungen einzuholen....es kann ja nicht jeder alles wissen#6 aber mach's zu deiner eigenen Sicherheit|wavey:


----------



## Plolo (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*



			
				NorbertF schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube du hast was entscheidendes überlesen: ich war beim Impfen. Darum schreibe ich das ja. Das war letzte Woche Montag. Meine Lymphknoten im Nacken sind immer noch sehr dick, in der Leiste auch. Ausserdem habe ich seit ner Woche massiv Kopfweh trotz 2 Aspirin. Fieber auch 2 Tage. (...)
> http://www.impfschaden.info/index.htm?/FSME_impfung.htm
> (...)
> Also ich kenne das Risiko schon. Aber man muss eben abwägen: impfen würde ich nur wenn ich wirklich gefährdet bin, weil die Impfung selbst auch ein Risiko ist. Ich würds echt abbrechen wenn ich nicht ausgerechnet am Oberrhein wohnen würde.
> Mir graut aber echt schon vor Spritze 2. Also nicht vor der Spritze sondern vor der Zeit danach.


 
NEIN - NEIN und nochmals NEIN !!!

zum ersten hast Du die genannten "Allgemeinsymptome" bekommen ! Nach der 2. Impfung wird es erfahrungsgemäß nicht ganz so dramatisch. Und ich weiss genau wovon Du sprichst. Trotzdem kein Grund die 2. oder 3. Impfung nicht mehr durchzuführen.

2 Aspirin 100mg ? 400mg ? 500mg ? versuch mal statt dessen Paracetamol oder Ibuprofen..einige Leute reagieren auf diese Schmerzmittel besser !

Der Link den Du mir oben angegeben hast geht zu einer SEHR zweifelhaften Seite. Die beziehen sich auf das Paul-Ehrlich Institut und vermischen einfach Fakten um ihre Sicht der Dinge darzustellen. Ob diese Fakten aber stimmen, sei dahingestellt.

Hier der Link zum Paul-Ehrlich Institut: www.pei.de
oder auch Robert - Koch Institut: www.rki.de

dort gibt es auch Tel. Nr. und Adressen die man im Zweifel anrufen kann.

zur Multiplen Sklerose: Eine Multiple Sklerose hervorrufen können die Impfstoffe nicht. Sie können bei einer BESTEHENDEN einen akuten Schub auslösen. Das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied. 
Nachzulesen in der "Roten Liste" sowie in den Beipackzetteln einzelner FSME Impfstoffe. Und das auch nur bei vereinzelten Impfstoffen.




			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Hilft auch nicht viel, da gegen die gefährliche schleichende Borreliose es KEINE Impfung gibt. Und diese Bakterienerkrankung in Stadien oft erst nach Jahren oder gar Jahrzehnten so richtig mies zuschlägt und dann oft Leute zum Krüppel macht.
> 
> Die FSME ist dagegen vergleichsweise harmlos, weil eher erkennbar und anfänglich noch ganz gut behandelbar, selbst hömopatisch.
> Gegen die kann man impfen, was im Risiko-Gewinnverhalten aber zweifelhaft bleibt.
> ...


 
Genau umgekehrt:

BORRELIOSE:
wichtigstes Symptom ein roter Hof (sieht aus wie eine Zielscheibe beim Bogenschiessen) um die Bissstelle der Zecke, mitunter auch 2-3 Tage später
keine Impfung gegen Borreliose
aber: Therapie mit Antibiotikum (Rifampicin)
ohne Therapie Langzeitschäden mit erheblichen nervlichen Ausfällen (bis >15 Jahre nach Biss)

FSME:
kein Frühsymptom, unspezifische Allgemeinsymptome (wie Fieber, Lymphknotenschwellung etc.) aber dann Hirnhautentzündung und andere unschöne Dinge
Impfung möglich
Therape der FSME: nur der Symptome, keine grundlegende Therapie möglich (im Gegensatz zur Borreliose)


Der beste Schutz gegen FSME und Borreliose ist gute Kleidung und nach möglicher Exposition Absuchen des ganzen (!) Körpers durch den Partner.


Risiko-Gewinn Verhältnis der FSME Impfung liegt bei exponierten Personen (ANGLERN) deutlich auf der Gewinn Seite.


DIE FSME IST NICHT HARMLOS !!!!!
und die Borreliose genauso wenig !!!


----------



## Lonny (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

Hallo,

ja werde Morgen mal meinen Arzt aufsuchen !
Den mann weiß ja nie Kontrolle ist besser :- )
Aber kann mir einer genau sagen was bei solchen test gemacht wirt ?



Daniel


----------



## Lonny (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

Habe da was bei ebay endeckt :http://cgi.ebay.de/Insekten-und-Zec...2QQihZ018QQcategoryZ74461QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Was meint ihr dazu ?




Daniel


----------



## Rosi (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

lonny, laß dich mal nicht verunsichern. es gibt eine menge threads zu diesem thema. z.b dieser http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=50440&highlight=borreliose 
jeder hat eine andere meinung zur impfung 
dort kannste meine auch noch lesen?:q wir wohnen ja fast im selben gebiet. 

dieses jahr sind hier garnicht so viele zecken unterwegs. ich kann das bei jedem hundespaziergang durch den wald verfolgen. sagen viele gassi-geher.


----------



## Plolo (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

@Rosi:

genau so sehe ich das auch - jeder soll mit seinem Leben machen was er will
wer trotz Warnungen beim Bungee Jumping ohne Seil springt: bitte sehr
wer FSME bekommt, weil er die Impfung abgelehnt hat - bitte sehr, gerne. Leider muss nur die Allgemeinheit für viele solcher "Unvernünftigkeiten" aufkommen und bei leeren Kassen im Gesundheitssystem ist das alleine schon Grundlage für eine neue (andere) Diskussion !

solange unter der persönlichen Entscheidung eine Impfung abzulehnen niemand anderes leidet (Lebenspartner, Kinder !) ist das auch in Ordnung.

die FSME Fälle in den letzen Jahren haben sich nahezu verdoppelt und Leute die sich in der Natur länger aufhalten wie Angler gehören meiner Meinung nach geimpft.


----------



## NorbertF (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

Ich falle niemandem zur Last, ich bin privatversichert.
Mir fällt das ganze Sozialsystem zur Last, aber beschwer ich mich? Ne, ich teile gern :q 
Also was ist das bitte für ein Argument?
Und wer zahlt die Ausfälle der Impfkranken denen nie was passiert wäre ohne Impfung? Ich zB wäre jetzt seit 10 Tagen eigentlich arbeitsunfähig, Besserung nich in Sicht.
Das würde ich gerne mal gegenrechnen was da mehr Belastung der Kasse ist. Ich kenne fast niemanden bei dem die Imfpung komplett ohne Komplikation verlief. Was hab ich davon wenn ich von der Impfung so krank werd? Und das mit Sicherheit? Ob mich ne Zecke erwischt hätte ist ja keinesfalls sicher und wenn dann verläufts auch meist harmlos.
Die Impfung wirft dich mit relativ guter Wahrscheinlichkeit nieder.
Ich würds nie wieder machen, ist nun schon zu spät leider. Hätte mich lieber vorher erkundigen sollen statt mich auf nen Arzt zu verlassen (das hat mich schon einiges gekostet, aber ich werd scheinbar nicht schlauer). Noch dazu ist der Impfschutz nichtmal 100% gegeben. Kannst trotz Impfung FSME bekommen. Na danke.


----------



## Mikesch (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*



			
				NorbertF schrieb:
			
		

> Ich falle niemandem zur Last, ich bin privatversichert.
> Mir fällt das ganze Sozialsystem zur Last, aber beschwer ich mich? Ne, ich teile gern :q
> Also was ist das bitte für ein Argument?
> Und wer zahlt die Ausfälle der Impfkranken denen nie was passiert wäre ohne Impfung? Ich zB wäre jetzt seit 10 Tagen eigentlich arbeitsunfähig, Besserung nich in Sicht.
> ...


Is' doch Quark, nur weil du nur Mimöschen kennst :q  .
Die Impfung ist sinnvoll! Lieber ein 95%iger Schutz als gar keiner.
Ich kenne niemanden, der eine Zeckenimpfung hat, der Probleme bekommen hätte.
Man sollte sich auch gegen Borreliose impfen lassen können.


----------



## Plolo (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

Kosten Nutzen Rechnung ?
Also: eine FSME Impfung ist eine recht billige Sache, eine Hirnhautentzündung dagegen eine echt teure..
die Krankenkassen rechnen genau aus, was für Kosten auf sie zukommen im Falle eines Falles und empfehlen nur wenn sie damit auf der billigeren Seite stehen
10 Tage arbeitsausfall ist gerade von den Kosten das MRT was bei einer Hirnhautentzündung am Anfang der Diagnostik steht, ganz zu schweigen von den 3 Monatigen Krankenhausaufenthalt, der 6 Wöchen Reha im Anschluss daran, noch nicht eingerechnet sind die ganzen Untersuchungen die durchgeführt werden müssen und die Zeit auf der Intensivstation in dem um das Leben des Patienten gekämpft wird. grob überschlagen einige 100.000 € für einen Patienten.
Wenn Du privat bist, siehst Du ja auch was der Impfstoff gekostet hat. Und da reicht 1 FSME Fall für eine Rechtfertigung für die Durchimpfung bestimmter Risikogruppen.

und viele bekommen Allgemeinsymptome ? nein.. vielleicht 15% und meist auch nur für wenige Tage (meist nur 1 Tag !)


der Impfschutz ist sehr hoch ! niemand kann allerdings 100% Schutz garantieren (s.a. Regressforderungen in den USA !), weil selbst bei absolut falscher Anwendung horrende Kosten auf die Pharmafirmen zukommen (s. Glucobay Skandal) wenn sie das tun würden ! ist aber meist eher ein rechtliches Statement als ein medizinisches.


zu Impfungen allgemein: man hat z.B. festgestellt, das das humane Papiloma Virus (HPV) Auslöser für Krebs im Genitalbereich ist. Es ist abzusehen, dass einige andere Viren (und Bakterien) für Krebs verantwortlich gemacht werden können. Aus diesem Grund halte ich Windpockenparties für sehr bedenklich. Und auch aus diesem Grund bin ich ein Impfbefürworter.


Grundsätzlich muss ich es vielleicht nochmal verdeutlichen: JEDE Person in Deutschland gegen FSME zu impfen ist ABSOLUTER SCHWACHSINN. Geimpft werden sollten nur Leute, die ein sogenanntes erhöhtes Risikoprofil haben. Und darunter fallen alle Angler. 
Abzugrenzen sind die sog. Kinderimpfungen. Die MUSS jeder haben.



Was Deine Privatversicherung und Verschreibungen durch Ärzte angeht, kann ich Dir mal so einiges bei einem |sagnix Bier erzählen..aber das ist hier an schriftlicher Stelle nicht so geeignet...
ein Tipp zum Umgang mit Deiner Krankenkasse: entlasse niemals einen Arzt aus seiner Schweigepflicht, nur weil die Krankenkasse es (aus was für Gründen auch immer) will. Aber auch hier mehr bei einem Bier und ohne Zeugen |sagnix


letztendlich ist es ja auch frustrierend..10 Tage krank wegen einer Impfung und man wird nie erfahren, ob sie notwendig war oder nicht


----------



## NorbertF (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*



			
				mikesch schrieb:
			
		

> Is' doch Quark, nur weil du nur Mimöschen kennst :q  .
> Die Impfung ist sinnvoll! Lieber ein 95%iger Schutz als gar keiner.
> Ich kenne niemanden, der eine Zeckenimpfung hat, der Probleme bekommen hätte.
> Man sollte sich auch gegen Borreliose impfen lassen können.



Wenns bei dir gutgegangen ist: gratz.
Bei mir nicht. Mimose bin ich deswegen noch lange keine, ich arbeite trotzdem und mach auch sonst weiter wie bisher.
Trotzdem gibts die Fälle, schön wenn dir nichts passiert ist. Gibt genug andere Fälle.
Und wenns bei sagen wir mal 95% gutgeht ist das leider nicht gut genug. Das heisst wenn du alle 100% impfst, hat du nachher fast 5 Mio. Impfgeschädigte. Soviele FSME oder Borreliose Fälle kriegst du die nächsten 200 Jahre nicht zusammen. Darum gehts.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*



			
				Plolo schrieb:
			
		

> Der beste Schutz gegen FSME und Borreliose ist gute Kleidung und nach möglicher Exposition Absuchen des ganzen (!) Körpers durch den Partner.


Full Ack, da sind wir uns ja alle einig! #6 :m 

Zum Impfen:
Das mit dem FSME-Impfen ist eben zum Teil so, wie NorbertF das schreibt, und ich kenne auch nur negative Erfahrungen mit Beschwerden und Langzeitkomplikationen, und keinem Nutzen weil gar keine (0!) Zeckenbisse in dem Zeitraum auftraten. 

<hau drauf on>
Das Impfen ist überhaupt eine Phantasie der Allgemeinmediziner und der Pharmaindustrie, da eben selbst im Bereich der Voruntersuchung und Feststellung der Impfbereitschaft des Patienten saumäßig geschlampt wird. Von all den Skandalen gar nicht zu reden. Saubere Impfstoffe? wie werden die Seren kontrolliert und mit welcher Kontrollreinheit (=Restrisiko) gibt man sich zufrieden? Das mit den allgegenwärtigen Einsparungen bei den Krankenverwaltern verbunden? Da ist der Weihnachtsmann weitaus realer.

Ich kenne inzwischen viele vollkommen impffreie und sehr gesunde Kinder, die im Gegensatz zu den üblichen ver-geimpften sehr gesund und stabil sind, alles ziemlich locker in 48h wegstecken und nicht mal einen Arzt benötigen. Soviel zum Fake des Impfens. Mindestens genaussoviele Probleme wie es denn mal vielleicht Nutzen zeigt. Letztlich nur ein Herumdoktern an Intensivhaltungsproblemen von Menschenmassen :g und Schlimmeres.
</hau drauf off>

Zur FSME Gefahr: Gibt eine Zeckenbißnosode der Homöpathie, die nach einem Zeckenbiß angewandt die Abwehrlage gegen die Viren drastisch verbessert und damit das Risiko minimiert. Ohne Nebenwirkungen.

Gegen Borrellose kann man nicht impfen, gegen FSME-Infektionen kann man nach einer länger hängenden Zecke etwas einnehmen. (wovon allg. Mediziner eben wenig Ahnung haben). 

Was soll also das "vorsorgliche" problematische Impfen?
Hysterie, Hype, Polemik und Panikmache haben bisher immer noch zu falschem Verständnis und Entscheidungen geführt. 

Sich vorher ordentlich zu duschen oder baden bringt auf jeden Fall die Hautausdünstung herunter und das Zecken- wie auch Mücken+Bremsen Anfallrisiko minimiert. Der Tip mit dem Knoblauch und anderen scharfen Sachen (Neben der zwischenmenschlichen Abschreckungsgefahr  ) ist auf jeden Fall auch ganz wirksam. Verbunden mit einem Invest in wirklich gute Kleidung (sommerhitzetauglich+lang) geht das Risiko noch weiter herunter.


----------



## Plolo (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

deswegen:

nur Risikogruppen impfen !

und nicht alle...



und: die neueren Impfstoffe sind inzwischen risikoärmer...


übrigends: in medizinischen Fachkreisen ist eine Angabe von 0,1% schon viel ! wenn es 5% Komplikationen gäbe, würde diese Impfung (bzw. der Impfstoff) nicht zugelassen. Soviel zu den Zahlrenrelationen..


----------



## NorbertF (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

Keine Angst bei mir passiert da nix mit Ärzten und Krankenkasse. Ich geh sowieso zu keinem Arzt mehr. Das war das erste Mal in 7 Jahren und mit Sicherheit auch wieder das letzte Mal für die nächsten 20.
Mir gehts immer gut solange ich nicht zum Arzt gehe, schade dass ich es nach 7 Jahren wieder vergessen hatte.

Diese Schönrederei kann ich schonmal gar nicht ab. 0,1% bekommen Beschwerden. Ja sicher. Von 0,1% werden sie vielleicht erfasst und ernstgenommen.
Der Rest kippt hinten runter.
Der Arzt schreibt seine Rechnung, die Apotheke und der Hersteller kassieren für den Impfstoff und der Patient hat wenn er Glück hat nen Impfschutz für etwas das er eh nicht braucht und wenn er Pech hat ist er krank. Mit 0,1% brauchst mir nicht kommen, ich hab mich mittlerweile erkundigt und zwar nicht bei Ärzten oder Herstellern sondern da wo die Geschädigten sich versammeln.
Sind aber alles unseriöse Seiten, da bin ich sicher.
0,1%....

und wenn du schon mit Krebs etc. ankommst: wer garantiert mir denn dass die ganzen Impfstoffe keine Langzeitschäden verursachen? Teilweise werden da Toxine gespritzt (war das Dyptherie?), weiss der Geier was da noch alles passiert. Wenn ich schon direkt danach 10 Tage zusammenkrache kannst jedenfalls nicht so gesund sein, das sagt einem schon der gesunde Menschenverstand.
Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen: lasst euch nicht einfach irgendne Kacke in den Körper spritzen, erkundigt euch vorher was da passieren kann. Das meiste ist völlig unnötig...Tetanus zB auch.
Du hingegen schreibst als Verfechter der Schulmedizin dass Tetanus völlig nötig ist, du hast schon 2 grausig sterben sehn.
Ok. Weisst du auch dass die Infektionsgefahr 1:2.000.000 beträgt bei einer offenen Wunde? Und dass normalerweise Tetanus auch bei akuter Erkrankung meist geheilt wird?
Das Risiko ist sogut wie überhaupt nicht vorhanden, trotzdem wird laufend geimpft und dadurch massig Komplikationen verursacht. Ich selbst weiss gar nicht von was es mir nun im Endeffekt schlecht geht.
Ich hab bekommen: Diphterie, Hepatitis A+B, Polio, Tetanus und FSME. Alles auf einen Streich.
Ich hab wie gesagt seit 10 Tagen Kopfschmerzen (nette), geschwollenen Lymphknoten im Nacken, geschwollene Leisten (Oberschenkel tut auch schon weh bis zum Knie), mittlerweile ein Ekzem an der Hand bekommen, Fieber und Kreislaufschwäche.


----------



## Plolo (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Full Ack, da sind wir uns ja alle einig! #6 :m
> 
> Zum Impfen:
> Das mit dem FSME-Impfen ist eben zum Teil so, wie NorbertF das schreibt, und ich kenne auch nur negative Erfahrungen mit Beschwerden und Langzeitkomplikationen, und keinem Nutzen weil gar keine (0!) Zeckenbisse in dem Zeitraum auftraten.
> ...


 

schade ist dabei leider nur dass es (leider) immer mehr Kinder mit einer Masern - Gehirn Entzündung (Masern Enzephalitis) gibt die daran versterben, nur weil die Eltern sie nicht geimpft haben..in Frankfurt inzwischen fast 1-2 pro Woche

die Pocken wurden aufgrund einer konsequenten Impfung vollständig ausgerottet (s. WHO Berichte)

wenn keine Zeckenbisse auftreten, super, umso besser, leider weiss man das vorher nicht..

andere Impfungen: Tetanus (Wundstarrkrampf) bei Infektion 50% versterben bei vollem Bewusstsein...kein schöner Tod.. habe ich inzwischen auch schon 2 gesehen (beide um die 50 Jahre alt...)

Diphterie: ein weisslicher Belag bildet sich im Rachenraum bis die Kinder schliesslich ersticken...nett


Mumps-Infektionen: *Ironie-an* bitte liebe männliche Impfgegner, lasst Euch nicht impfen, dann könnt ihr keine Nachkommen mehr zeugen, weil ihr nicht zeugungsfähig seid *Ironie-aus*
auch nett..


Röteln: Probleme gibt es bei Frauen in der Schwangerschaft die nicht geimpft sind und Kontakt zu Erkrankten haben:
Herz-, Hirnfehler und andere Nettigkeiten für das Neugeborene..


einzig Hepatitis B könnte einer Diskussion würdig sein..bei 380.000.000 erkrankten in der Welt und bei den ersten Sexuellen Aktivitäten Jugendlicher ist es doch ein erheblicher Schutz. Man infiziert sich in Deutschland häufiger mit einer Hepatitis B als mit HIV bei ungeschützten Geschlechtsverkehr..


ein gutes Immunsystem ist immer die Grundvorraussetzung für eine geringe Infektanfälligkeit, das Kinder heute immer mehr krank werden liegt an den längeren Zeiten, die die vor PC&TV sitzen als draussen in Matsch und freier Wildbahn herumzutollen. Die Folge: der Körper bildet weniger Vit. D was eine Grundlage für eine gute Infekt Abwehr ist. Und im Wachstum+Pubertät macht sich das eben stärker bemerkbar (weil höherer Vit. D Grundumsatz)

bei FSME Infektion wird kein homöopathisches Mittlechen helfen, die Infektion wird kommen. Wenn es Deiner Meinung nach die Immunabwehr stärkt: falsch machen kannst Du damit nix.


zu Impfstoffen und deren Kontrollen bzw. Markteinführungen:
die Markeinführungen werden in grossen Studien mit einigen 10000 Patienten gemacht, und dies auch nur im letzten Abschnitt der Zulassungsphase. JEDE aufgetretende Wirkung und Nebenwirkung wird aufgeschrieben und im Beipackzettel vermerkt. Ob sie im Rahmen des neu getesteten Medikaments oder aus anderen Gründen auftritt ist hierbei völlig egal !

Die Seren werden sehr streng kontrolliert. Ist inzwischen auch wieder aufgrund der Regressforderungen in den USA ein Selbstschutz der Pharmaindustrie. 
Restrisiko auf verunreinigte Seren = 0

Welche Skandale ? Nenn mir doch mal Skandale der letzten 5 Jahre die Impfseren betreffen ?


Zum ordentlich waschen und duschen bevor man an den Weiher geht |supergri klar ist das ein Mücken und Zeckenschutz. Und wenn man dann noch richtig lange Kleidung trägt ! Spitze.


----------



## NorbertF (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

Was? Gegen Mumps und Masern wird jetzt auch schon geimpft? Meine Herren...
Alles ohne Langzeituntersuchungen. Masern und Mumps hat man meinerzeit auch so überlebt.
Warum eigentlich haben so viele Leute Allergien bei uns? Ich hab da auch schwer das ganze Zeug im Verdacht das man uns als wehrlose Kleinkinder reingejagt hat. Und als Erwachsener mach ichs freiwillig grad nochmal ich Dubel.


----------



## Plolo (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

Masern + Mumps ist eines der ältesten Impfverfahren und bei Jahrgang 1970 ist die Impfung mit Sicherheit im Kleinkindalter erfolgt. Glücklicherweise.

Allergien haben nichts - rein gar nichts mit Impfungen zu tun !


----------



## Plolo (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

OFFTOPIC
Nachtrag zu Masern:

bei Kontakt von ungeimpften Personen mit Erkrankten (müssen keine äußerlich sichtbaren Symptome haben) ist die Infektionsgefahr 100%, die Symptome kommen in 99% der Fälle zum Ausbruch.
Gefährlich ist Masern durch eine zeitweilige Schwäche des Immunsystemes (ähnlich HIV !) und den in dieser Phase der Erkrankung zusätzlichen Infektionen die auftreten können. Das ist in erster Linie eine Lungenentzündung, die auf die schon erkrankten und immunabwehrgeschwächten Kinder trifft. Geht häufig nicht gut aus...
Als 2. sind Meningitis (Hirnhautentzündung), Enzephalitis (Gehirnentzündung) und Sklerosierende Panenzephalitis (selten, aber tödlich) zu nennen.


----------



## NorbertF (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*



			
				Plolo schrieb:
			
		

> Masern + Mumps ist eines der ältesten Impfverfahren und bei Jahrgang 1970 ist die Impfung mit Sicherheit im Kleinkindalter erfolgt. Glücklicherweise.
> 
> Allergien haben nichts - rein gar nichts mit Impfungen zu tun !



Ist sicher nicht erfolgt weil ich beides hatte.
Mein Bruder dagegen war geimpft gegen irgendwas, aber ich bin da nicht sicher. Jedenfalls hatte ich sowohl Mumps,als auch Masern. Ausserdem Röteln, Scharlach und Windpocken.

Woher willst du das wissen mit den Allergien? Woher kommen sie denn? Soweit ich informiert bin weiss das keiner.
Was man weiss ist dass Naturvölker keine haben. Die sind unter Anderem zB nicht geimpft. 
Das ist überhaupt nicht bewiesen dass Impfungen keine Allergien auslösen können.


----------



## Gardenfly (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

Bei uns in Deutschland gibt es immer mehr die so viele bedenken haben , das es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bie viele "harmlose" Krankheiten wieder viel unheil anrichten.

Deutschland ist das Land mit den meisten Asthma-Toten und warum? weil die Leute Angst vor Cortison haben.
Es gibt natürlich Impfungen die Schwachsinn sind z.B. HepatitisA-impfungen , da eine natürlich überstandene HepatitisA harmloser ich als die dort häufig auftretenden Impfnebenwirkungen.


----------



## NorbertF (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

Und warum haben hier so viele Asthma?

Ich muss jetzt auch Cortison benutzen, dank der Impfung...soviel dazu. Und Cortison schädigt die Leber.


----------



## Plolo (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

zu Allergien hatte ich gerade eine PM geschickt..

aber ich wiederhole hier gerne nochmal das wichtigste:

1) früher hatten Kinder im ersten Lebensjahr wenn der Immunpool aufgebaut wird, mehr Kontakt zu natürlichen (= Gräser, Pollen, Tierhaare) Reizen. Diese wurden als solche erkannt, es bildeten sich keine Abwehrkörper aus.
- Heute wachsen Kinder in einer vergleichsweise"sterilen" Umgebung auf und damit ist der Immunpool ein anderer. 
Es gibt untersuchungen, dass z. B. in der landwirtschaftlichen Bevölkerung weniger Allergien vorherrschen als in einer städtischen Bevölkerung.

2) früher wurden viele Hautveränderungen als "Hautausschlag" bezeichnet, heute weiss man das davon viele Allergien sind. Es ist also sozusagen neue Namensbezeichnung für viele schon altbekannte Krankheitsbilder, die unter Allergie zusammengefaßt werden.

3)es gibt erbliche Faktoren..


zu Kortison: erst die Dosis macht das Gift.
Kortison ist ein köpereigener Stoff und schädigt den Körper überhaupt nicht -wird aber die Dosis erhöht, muss der Stoff auch wieder abgebaut werden und das kann auf die Leber gehen. 


eine Hepatitis A Impfung lohnt sich nur für Kanalarbeiter (oder andere Berufsgruppen die viel mit Fäkalien zu tun haben) und nicht für 4 Wochen krank werden wollen.


----------



## NorbertF (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

Jo gutes Beispiel...und ich Trottel hab mir Hepatitis A+B auch noch reindrücken lassen. Und jetzt häng ich rum 
Selber schuld...also denkt nach bevor ihr das gleiche tut.


----------



## Plolo (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

Nachtrag zu Kortison:

früher wurde es in verdammt hohen Dosierungen gegeben ohne (viel) darüber nachzudenken.
Aufgrund der hohen Dosierungen kam es zu Papierhaut ("Kortisonhaut") Osteoporose und anderen Dingen.

Heute wird Kortison sehr kritisch eingesetzt, kann aber lebensrettend sein ! z.B. bei Wespenstich in der Luftröhre oder so..

warum Deutschland spitze für Asthma Erkrankungen ist hat einen 2. Grund:
in den USA ist jeder der raucht und asthmaähnliche Symptome zeigt: COPD erkrankt (nennt sich auf deutsch: chronisch obstruktive Lungen Erkrankung), jeder der nicht raucht hat Asthma.
die Symptome sind sehr ähnlich, so dass eine Unterscheidung sehr schwierig ist. Die Amis haben es sich damit sehr leicht gemacht (und andere angelsächsische Länder)
aber das ändert natürlich die Statistik...

PS: ob diese Unterscheidung sinnvoll ist oder nicht, kann ich nicht beurteilen..


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*



			
				Plolo schrieb:
			
		

> Allergien haben nichts - rein gar nichts mit Impfungen zu tun !


Das ist ja schon sehr komisch. Genau anders herum sehe ich es, und die zwar statistisch sehr kleine aber nachvollziehbare Gruppe in meiner Umgebung bestätigt es: Die ungeimpften Kinder habe nichts, und sind (ohne TV und sowas  ) nur mit PCs versorgt fit wie ein Turnschuh und haben nichts auf Dauer. 
Da wo die Mütter sich vom Kinderarzt haben zu allem möglichen verleiten lassen, toben Probleme von Muskelschwäche über Schulprobleme bis zum fast schon Standard-Heuschnupfen. Neurodermitis angefangen mit der sogenannten Vitamin-K-Prophylaxe bei Säuglingen. Alles nur Zufall? 

"Unheilbare" Allergien und Hauterkrankungen lassen sich mit hömopatischen Methoden und einem großen Bogen um reine Schulmediziner heilen, die das aber vollkommen in Frage stellen !? Jedem Allergiker kann mit einer Immunsystemstabilisierung geholfen werden, aber meistens nicht von seinem Hausarzt. Am liebsten sind mir Ärzte, die wenigstens eine breitere Ausbildung genossen haben und auch Methoden außerhalb der Schulmedizin und Pharmaindustrie beherrschen, da meist nur diese GESUND machen können.

Gibt übrigens ein sehr schönes Buch #6 von einer Franko-Kanadischen Ärztin bezüglich der „Die Medizin Mafia“    WHO, sehr sehr empfehlenswert das mal zu lesen. 
Ein Beispiel drauf: http://bilder27.parsimony.net/forum67490/meins/medizinmafia.htm

Gibt z.B. heute auf dem amerikanischen Kontinent auch keine Indianerprobleme mehr, oder noch was von gehört!? 
Impfversuche an den jungen West-Deutschen der Geburtsjahrgänge der 50er und 60er gefällig? Niederhalten eines Volkes? Die ganzen Kinderlähmungsimpfkrüppel sind inzwischen ja "einfach" verschwunden, kann mich aber noch gut dran erinnern :g


----------



## raimund (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

Hi Gemeinde.

Zurück zu den Zecken !

Ich frage mich schon ganze Zeit, ob es eine Möglichkeiten gibt diese Biester direkt zu bekämpfen, z.B. eine Art Lockköder wie das bei den Borkenkäfern ist oder ähnlich.
Es ist so, dass die Zecken nicht nur passiv auf vorbeiziehende 
Wirte übergehen sondern bewegen sich auch aktiv auf diese zu.     Natürlich ist ein Einsatz in den Wäldern und Wiesen vielleicht zu hoch gegriffen (weil praktisch kaum machbar), aber wenn ich bedenke wie oft sich meine Kinder eine Zecke bei uns im Garten geholt haben, dann ist es eine Überlegung Wert.

Weiss Jemand Etwas dazu ?

Raimund


----------



## merlinf2000 (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt übrigens ein sehr schönes Buch #6 von einer Franko-Kanadischen Ärztin bezüglich der „Die Medizin Mafia“ WHO, sehr sehr empfehlenswert das mal zu lesen.
> Ein Beispiel drauf: http://bilder27.parsimony.net/forum67490/meins/medizinmafia.htm


 
Man man man.... Ich hab selten so gelacht! Ich hab schon genug Diskussionen bezüglich der Medizin hinter mir, also hier mal die Kurzfassung:

1.Es ist jedem frei gestellt zum Arzt zu rennen oder nicht! Aber BITTE nicht im Nachinein ankommen und sich beschweren wenn das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist[Bekannter wollte wegen ner kleinen Magendarmverstimmung die schon mehr als eine Woche Dauerte nicht zum Arzt. Am Wochenende ist er dann komplett aus den Latschen gekippt und es wurde dann im Karankenhaus nen Wurm im Darm usw.. festgestellt! Jetzt heult er rum, weil er nun mehrere Monate flach liegt.]

2.Das gleiche gilt fürs Impfen! Aber ich finde es unverandwortlich den Kindern die Entscheidung abzunehmen und sie nicht zu impfen! Die sind sich der Gefahr einer Erkrankung nicht bewusst!! 

3.Ich habe absolut kein Problem mit alternativer Naturheilkunde! Ich finde sogar, dass man in dieser Richtung forschen sollte. Doch wenn ich mir hier manche Kräuterhexen und Quacksalber ansehe, die sich nach einem 4Wochen Kurs Heiler nennen dürfen wird mir schlecht! Da verstehe ich voll und ganz, dass die Krankenkasse nicht zahlt. Meiner meinung nach sollte ien gesundes Mittelmass zwischen alternativ und Schulmedizin praktiziert werden. Man kann ja seinen Husten erst mit Tee probieren auszukurieren, aber wenn es ne Bronchitis ist, sollte man doch zu nem ordentlichen Antibiotikum greifen.

Ich hoffe das ich keinem hier auf die Füsse gestiegen bin, aber manche Bemerkungen hier sind einfach nur dumm und ziemlich naiv.

CU
Fabian


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*



			
				raimund schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich schon ganze Zeit, ob es eine Möglichkeiten gibt diese Biester direkt zu bekämpfen, z.B. eine Art Lockköder wie das bei den Borkenkäfern ist oder ähnlich.


Ja, Buttersäurefallen wirken. Habe von einer pfiffigen Apothekerin eine Abhandlung dazu mit Anleitungen bekommen. Im Prinzip ein 2tlg Reagenzglas mit Buttersäure drin, an verdächtigen Stellen einzugraben.

Werde ich wohl auch bei uns tun müssen, erst hatte meine Tochter eine und heute morgen saß bei mir auch eine an unangenehmer Stelle schon richtig fest, hatten das bisher unterschätzt das sich auch welche im Garten rumtreiben. Jeden Tag genau abzusuchen hatten wir bisher nicht gemacht. #c |rolleyes 

Die Stellen sahen zum Glück unproblematisch aus, aber so eine turnusmäßige Blutuntersuchung nach dem Sommer überlegen wir gerade, denn das schleichende Unerkannte an der Borrelliose ist ja das tückische.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*



			
				merlinf2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Man man man.... Ich hab selten so gelacht!


Wenn Dir das Themengebiet zum lachen ist - bitte #t 
Die gute Ghislaine bauscht sicherlich alles ein bischen auf, aus ihrer Diskreditierung her schon verständlich, aber so falsch liegt sie mit ihrer Analyse einfach nicht.



			
				merlinf2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich finde es unverandwortlich den Kindern die Entscheidung abzunehmen und sie nicht zu impfen! Die sind sich der Gefahr einer Erkrankung nicht bewusst!!


Anders herum: Aber ich finde es unverantwortlich den Kindern die Entscheidung darüber abzunehmen und sie zu a priori gegen alles mögliche zu impfen (Verletzungstatbestand)! Die sind sich der Gefahr eines Risikos und den Folgen für ihre weitere Gesundheit nicht bewusst!! 



			
				merlinf2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe absolut kein Problem mit alternativer Naturheilkunde! Ich finde sogar, dass man in dieser Richtung forschen sollte.


Da sind wir uns ja auch einig, und ich bestreite auch nicht, daß Antibiotika und Chemotechnische Pharmazie richtig appliziert eine sinnvolle Sache sind.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

Hier ist noch ein Artikel, der Autan als Zeckenreppellent empfiehlt und der Autor sollte angelkundig sein:

http://www.pilzewelt.de/Forum/webbbs_config.pl?noframes;read=382


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*



			
				Plolo schrieb:
			
		

> 1. eine FSME Impfung ist meiner Meinung nach für jeden vernünftigen Angler Pflicht !
> 
> 2. bildet sich NACH Zeckenbiss ein roter bleibender Kreis um die Bissstelle --> ab zum Arzt
> 
> ...


 
FSME Impfung empfehlen unsere Ärzte hier nur dann, wenn man in gefährdete Gebiete fährt. 

Die sind bei Zecken.de für ganz Europa abzurufen.

Wir wollten, weil Junior auch des Öfteren mit den Dingern aus dem Wald des Campingplatzes heim kommt und mich auch schon einige Angesaugt hatten im letzten Jahr, impfen lassen - zahlt hier in NRW nicht mal die Kasse, weil eine FSME aus dem Biss einer hiesigen Zecke seit Ende der 70-ger Jahre dann der 3. oder 4. Fall wäre - also ist NRW weitestgehend FSME frei. Kann sich aber schnell ändern, da ja gerade nach dem Urlaub gerade von Hunden so einiges mitgebracht wird, derzeit aber Entwarnung. 

Anders sieht es aus mit dieser Borilliose (oder so ähnlich - zu faul danach zu googeln). 

Bildet sich nach dem Stich ab dem nächsten Tag eine Art weisslicher Kranz, der dann über den Körper wandert, hatte die Zecke diese Erreger in sich. Kann aber dann bei Erkennen sehr gut behandelt werden . nur sind die Symptome nicht immer gleich stark erkennbar. 

Hilfe bringt Autan. 

Hat Junior morgens ein wenig auf Arme und Beine bekommen, haben wir noch nieenicht ne Zecke gefunden, obwohl er wirklich an den Wochendenden fast den ganzen Tag im Wald rum hängt und dort buddelt, abenteuert oder gerade Mist baut. :q 

Autan gibts in Gelb und Weiß. Family ist die sanfte Variante - eher für Mücken - der Zeckenschutz ist nur gering und von geringer Dauer. Das Gelbe ist schon fast tropentauglich - aber enthält auch Stoffe, die die Haut reizen können und über die Haut aufgenommen werden - also sorsam einsetzen. 

Von gelb weiß ich es nicht, das weiße gobts in Pumpflaschen - so braucht man also nicht einreiben und die Hände damit beflecken, sondern sprüht es auf die Arme und Beine - aber wie gesagt, hält nur ein bis zwei Stunden, danach muss man nachlegen. 

Wer durch das Pumpen auch noch Gerüche an den Händen un den Ködern befürchtet, der kann ja beim pumpen so einen Gummihandschuh anziehen und die Hände sind dann unberäuchert |supergri 

Aber FSME in Deutschland ist nicht überall gleich stark zu befürchten. Nur bayrischer Wald und im Osten glaube ich, gibts rote Gebiete. Schaut eben auf die Karte, "da werden Sie geholfen"  .


----------



## honeybee (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*



> Von gelb weiß ich es nicht, das weiße gobts in Pumpflaschen - so braucht man also nicht einreiben und die Hände damit beflecken, sondern sprüht es auf die Arme und Beine - aber wie gesagt, hält nur ein bis zwei Stunden, danach muss man nachlegen.



Das gelbe Autan gibt es auch in den Pumpflaschen. Hab ich mir zugelegt, damit ich nix einreiben muss. Nennt sich Autan Active.
Bis zu 8 Stunden schützt es vor Mücken und Bremsen und bis zu 4 Stunden vor Zecken.

Auch so ein Plage sind diese Kriebelmücken. Mich hat vorgestern eine am Fuß erwischt. Fazit: dick geschwollener Fuß bis in die Zehen


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Das gelbe Autan gibt es auch in den Pumpflaschen. Hab ich mir zugelegt, damit ich nix einreiben muss. Nennt sich Autan Active.
> Bis zu 8 Stunden schützt es vor Mücken und Bremsen und bis zu 4 Stunden vor Zecken.
> 
> Auch so ein Plage sind diese Kriebelmücken. Mich hat vorgestern eine am Fuß erwischt. Fazit: dick geschwollener Fuß bis in die Zehen


 
Aaah - gut zu wissen, danke!#6 

Noch sind meine Bestände im weiß-gelben Bereich in Ordnung, sollte aber Nachkauf erforderlich werden, ist das gut zu wissen!

Was Deinen Fuß an geht:

Dann kriegt der Männe eben die nächsten Tage kein Eis, sondern Zehen - ein echter Beweis der Liebe.  :q :q :q


----------



## Plolo (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> FSME Impfung empfehlen unsere Ärzte hier nur dann, wenn man in gefährdete Gebiete fährt.
> 
> Bildet sich nach dem Stich ab dem nächsten Tag eine Art weisslicher Kranz, der dann über den Körper wandert, hatte die Zecke diese Erreger in sich. Kann aber dann bei Erkennen sehr gut behandelt werden . nur sind die Symptome nicht immer gleich stark erkennbar.


 
Genauso sehe ich das auch.

Nur Angler habe eine höhere Expositionsgefahr weil sie länger sich in Natur aufhalten als andere. Deswegen würde ich Anglern immer eine Impfung empfehlen.

wenn ich Zeit habe, stelle ich vielleicht mal ein Foto einer Borreliose Infektion rein. Die man bei Erkennen (!) behandeln kann.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

Guter Tip mit dem Link, @Aali-Barba!

Das gelbe Autan werde ich mir lieber auch besorgen, zumal die Kriebelmücken mich Sonntag abend dermaßen zugerichtet haben wie noch nie (etwa 100 Stiche alleine auf jedem Handrücken) und sanfte Abschreckung mit Lavendel+Orangenöl nichts mehr brachte. ;+ 

Zum Zeckenfang und säubern:
"Das Hallersche Organ (an den Vorderbeinen) ist spezialisiert auf die Wahrnehmung verschiedenster Stoffe wie Buttersäure und Ammoniak, die im Schweiß enthalten sind und von Kohlendioxid, das beim Ausatmen entsteht."

Ammoniak ist neben der mir schon bekannten Hauptattraktion Buttersäure also auch noch sehr wichtig.

"Mit Hilfe dieser Stoffe, die von Tieren und Menschen abgesondert werden, können Zecken ein herannahendes potentielles Opfer erkennen."

Damit müssen wir sie also in die Falle locken. Ammoniak und Buttersäure müßten sich beide ganz gut in der Apotheke besorgen lassen.


----------



## honeybee (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*



> Das gelbe Autan werde ich mir lieber auch besorgen, zumal die Kriebelmücken mich Sonntag abend dermaßen zugerichtet haben wie noch nie (etwa 100 Stiche alleine auf jedem Handrücken)



Kriebelmücken ist mit das schlimmste was es gibt. |krach:

Und wie das nunmal so ist, lag das gute Autan zu Hause, weil ich ja lieb war und das Auto mal ausgeräumt hatte.|rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Kriebelmücken ist mit das schlimmste was es gibt. |krach:


Voll zustimm! :g 
Da gehört schon was zu mich vom Angeln abzuhalten, aber ohne Hardcore-Schutz schaffen die das |uhoh: 

Laut dem borreliose-bund.de wird der fiese Zeckeninfekt übrigens "Borreliose" geschrieben, aber etliche andere nebst wikipedia schrieben  "Borelliose". Da herrscht schon eine gewisse Uneinigkeit, aber ich halte den borreliose-bund da für am kompetentesten (was wunder |rolleyes )

Und die Seite halte ich für am besten:
http://www.borreliose-bund.de/bund/stich1.htm
Da wird auch mit den Märchen zum Zeckenstich, der Entfernung und so aufgeräumt.


----------



## raimund (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

Danke AngelDet.   Das sind gute Infos.

Und wird zu der Buttersäure irgendein Gift beigemischt oder gehen die alleine von der Säure kaputt (oder von dem Gestank :v ) ????

Raimund


----------



## Rosi (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*



			
				Plolo schrieb:
			
		

> @Rosi:
> 
> Leider muss nur die Allgemeinheit für viele solcher "Unvernünftigkeiten" aufkommen und bei leeren Kassen im Gesundheitssystem ist das alleine schon Grundlage für eine neue (andere) Diskussion !
> 
> die FSME Fälle in den letzen Jahren haben sich nahezu verdoppelt und Leute die sich in der Natur länger aufhalten wie Angler gehören meiner Meinung nach geimpft.


 
@plolo, die deiner meinung nach unvernünftigen, weil ungeimpften angler haben einen winzigen anteil an den ausgaben der kassen, daß ist doch ein mit der lupe gesuchtes argument.
wer läßt sich denn impfen und denkt dabei an die kosten der kassen??? besser wär es wirklich, nur privat versicherte bekommen ihre arztrechnungen zu sehen und wissen was sie ihrer kasse kosten.

davon abgesehen sehe ich in unserer gegend keine notwendigkeit in einer impfung, das ist panikmache.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

Habe gerade mal mit der Beratungsstelle des borreliose-bund.de hier in Clausthal telefoniert, und muß sagen: Das ist echt kompetent (die Fr.Flamm) und hilfreich, auch im ganzen Komplex der Gesundheitsfragen. 

Übrigens: 250 FSME-Fälle, aber 250000 Borreliose-Fälle pro Jahr. Das ist gerade mal 1 Promille FSME. Schlimm genug, aber ziemlich selten.

Borrelien sterben übrigens laut einer mir genannten Untersuchung mit den Zecken bei dauerhaften unter -10 Grad ab, das hatten wir zum Glück in diesem Winter #6 und im Harz halten sich die Borreliose-Zecken nicht, weil's immer sehr kalt ist im Winter. Insofern brauchen wir nach dem Winter eigentlich wenig Befürchtungen haben, das war kalt genug . Schon vergessen?  
Sind jetzt alles frische jungfräuliche Zecken neu aus den Eiern geschlüpft, das Risiko zum Glück nicht hoch.

Knoblauchessen als Antibiotikum gegen die Borrelien ist auch eine empfohlene Methode nach einem Zeckenbiß, weil dadurch die Bakterien einen auf den Dötz kriegen. |smash:  Und Knoblauch im Gegensatz zu andern harten Antibiotika das Immunssystem nicht schädigt/schwächt was ja oft ein Eigentor wird. Auch Bärlauch in und um den Garten pflanzen, gegen Zecken und Wühlmäuse! Kann ich gut gebrauchen, den Schutz. 

Jetzt wird erstmal ne Knoblauchwoche eingelegt! :m 

und Dankesschön für diese Initiative! #6#6#6 #h 

@raimund
Die sollen ins Glas fallen, also eines mit Buttersäure verschlossen und eines zum Reinfallen, der "Dunst" dort hindurch geleitet. Werde mal sehen, ob ich die Unterlagen schnell wieder finde. Zeckenfallen braucht das Land!


----------



## eg19399 (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

Zu den Fallen: Mag gut und funktionell sein, bloß wenn Ihr Euch durch die Landschaft bewegt, verströmt Ihr sowieso alle fleißig Buttersäure, denn sie ist Bestandteil unserer Körperausdünstungen (auch Schweiß genannt). Und soweit ich das noch in Erinnerung habe, ist reine Buttersäure nicht gerade ein Parfüm für unsere Nase. Ich würde so eine Falle wie einen Lampion vor mir hertragen, zur Schonung meines Zinkens  - wenns durch die Landschaft geht. Nein im Ernst, ich bleib da eher beim Autan. 
Ohne die Diskussionen wieder zum Aufflackern zu bringen: ich bin für eine allgemeine Impfpflicht gegen manche Krankheiten.  Polio gilt nicht mehr als ausgestorben. Masern ? -auch nicht mehr unbekannt. Und die effizienteste Art, die Ureinwohner in Amerika (Nord und Süd) auszurotten, war die gewollte und ungewollte Verbreitung der Pocken. Damalige Erfolgsquote dort - nahezu 100 %.
Es sollte jedem freigestellt sein, eine Impfung gegen FSME vornehmen zu lassen. Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, die Borreliose ist für den überwiegenden Teil von uns gefährlicher, weil häufiger. Absolute Zustimmung: Borreliose ist nicht harmloser als Lyme (FSME). 

Gruß und Petri Heil.


----------



## NorbertF (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

Mir gehts nun auch wieder gut, der Arzt hat Entwarnung gegeben, heftige aber nicht gefährliche Systemreaktion.
Wird er zwar melden als Impfstörung (oder so), aber die nächsten krieg ich trotzdem.
Am Wochenende kann ich wieder fischen gehn, jippie^^


----------



## friggler (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

Zum Thema Zeckenfalle...

Am einfachsten ist es sich eine Fahne zu "bauen".
Ein Stab z.B. Kescherstab und daran ein weisses Tuch -z.B. altes Bettlaken/Handtuch- befestigen.

Mit dieser Fahne flach über den Boden streichen. Die Zecken klammern sich in das Tuch wie Sie es bei vorbei laufenden Opfern auch täten. Auf dem weissen Laken sind Zecken und Nymphen gut zu erkennen und können mit einer Pinzette abgesammelt werden.
Auf diese Art sammeln auch die Profis Zecken um z.B. das Aufkommen festzustellen.

Im eigenen Garten - vor allem wenn Kinder darin spielen- liefert diese Methode auch schnell und einfach und effektiv einen Überblick.
Auch am Angelplatz kann man damit einen grossen Teil "abfischen" wenn es sich z.B. um eine Wiese handelt.

Wer einen längeren Weg durch Zeckengefärdetes Gebiet zu seinem Angelplatz zurücklegt kann auf einen billigen Maler-Einweganzug aus Papier zurückgreifen.
Die kosten wenig, sind nicht so warm, und bieten einen guten Schutz-zumal die Zecken auf dem weissen Untergrund gut zu erkennen sind.

Modebewusste Angler bemängeln evtl. die wenig schmeichelnde Passform, sind aber bei starkem Mücken und Gnitten/Kriebelmücken-Aufkommen oft zu Kompromissen bereit ;-)

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## wolkenkrieger (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

Man muss nicht mal im Freien sein, um sich die Biester zu fangen 

Ich hab vor ein paar Tagen frühmorgens vorm Spiegel im Bad gestanden und mich gewundert, was da vorne an meinem Schniepie hängt!

Näher betrachtet, entpuppte sich das Ding tatsächlich als Zecke.

Also Pinzette raus, das Viech am Hals gepackt (also bildlich gesprochen) und mit einem kurzen Ruck rausgezuppelt - geckuckt, ob sie noch zappelt (dann isse nämlich heil geblieben) und ab übern Aschenbecher und Feuer unterm Arsch gemacht, bis sie platzt 

Und dann hab ich gegrübelt, wo ich die herhatte!

Wir waren am Vortag mit den Hunden baden. Eine gegenseitige Kontrolle abends (die im übrigen wirklich sehr spaßig sein kann *gg*) hat nichts ergeben ABER mitten in der Nacht kam unser Kater durchs Fenster von seiner Prügeltour zurück und hat sich mit ins Bett zum Pennen gepackt! Und der Kollege ist ein wahres Zeckenmagnet!

Als Ergebnis dessen, untersuchen wir uns jetzt morgens (und jedesmal spaßig *tröööt*) - und zwar jeden Morgen.

Ich hab auf Anraten unseres Tierarztes (die kennen sich mit Zecken bisweilen am besten aus) die Bißstelle übrigens mit Octenisept desinfiziert und nach etwa 2 Stunden war dann auch nichts mehr zu sehen.

Gruß

Rico


----------



## friggler (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

@Wolkenkrieger
 "Ich hab vor ein paar Tagen frühmorgens vorm Spiegel im Bad gestanden und mich gewundert, was da vorne an meinem Schniepie hängt!"
 Ich sag da wohl besser nix dazu... ;-)

 Evtl. würde Ich aber wohl den Zeckenboten mit geeigneten Mittelchen "imprägnieren".
 Für Tiere gibt es ja geeignete Mittel.
 Die gegenseitigen Kontrollen kannst du ja trotzdem weiterhin machen:m:q:q

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*



			
				wolkenkrieger schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab vor ein paar Tagen frühmorgens vorm Spiegel im Bad gestanden und mich gewundert, was da vorne an meinem Schniepie hängt!


Willkommen im Club! :q

Angel- oder Gartenklamotten können bisweilen auch noch nach Tagen Zecken enthalten, sollte man auch dran denken.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

@eg19399:
So eine Falle mit Buttersäure ist was zum eingraben, um dauerhaft die Zecken darin einzusammeln, also stationär.
Um keinen Preis #d würde ich mit sowas dauernd duch die Gegend laufen wollen #t, alleine wenn da mal was rausschwappt |uhoh:


----------



## Gardenfly (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

ich habe jetzt was neues ausprobiert eine Plane unter der Angelstelle gelegt , und zum ersten mal bin ich Zeckenfrei nach hause gekommen.


----------



## Pumper (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

Moin Leute!
Eisspray soll auch gehn.Einfach aus 10-15 cm Enfernung das liebe Tierchen einsprühen und dann"Hast la vista Baby".Aber Vorsicht an den empfindlichen Teilen!!! :q


----------



## Brummel (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

Hab mir gerade am Freitag ein solch Mini-Monster von der Nudel zupfen müssen, also wenn ich da an Eisspray denke wirds mir auch nicht besser :q :q .
Gott sei Dank sollen die Viecher ja in Brandenburg noch nicht so übel mit den Erregern dieser Krankheiten befallen sein, aber wer weiß das schon genau.#c 

Gruß Brummel #h


----------



## wolkenkrieger (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Angel- oder Gartenklamotten können bisweilen auch noch nach Tagen Zecken enthalten, sollte man auch dran denken.



Nun, normalerweise schlafe ich im Adamskostüm - also weder Angel- noch Gartenklamotten kommen also in Betracht.

Und mal nebenbei: wer bitte pennt in seinen Angelklamotten neben seiner Holden im Bett? Ich hätte damit ansich ja nicht das Problem, wüsste aber, dass das definitiv meine letzte Nacht neben meinem Frauchen im Bett gewesen wäre 

@friggler

Normalerweise sind die Katzen beide chemisch versorgt. Dieses Jahr scheint es aber extrem mit den Viechern zu sein. Da die Zeckenmittel aber alle durch die banke chemische Keulen sind und ich mit solchen Mitteln sowohl bei mir selbst als auch bei unseren Tieren eher auf Kriegsfuß stehe, setze ich die eher sparsam ein.

Laut unseres Tierarztes sind die Gefahren, die von Zecken ausgehen, deutlich überschätzt - zumindest in unseren Breitengraden. Die Nebenwirkungen, die Frontline & Co. haben können im Vergleich dazu doch eher heftig.

Ich halte seit mehr als 10 Jahren Tiere, die regelmäßig mit den Viechern nach hause kommen und hatte noch nie Probleme damit. Mitlerweile kann ich die gefahrlos im Schlaf entfernen und verlasse mich da lieber auf Früherkennung denn auf chemische Keulen.

Gruß

Rico


----------



## friggler (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

@Wolkenkrieger
"Laut unseres Tierarztes sind die Gefahren, die von Zecken ausgehen, deutlich überschätzt - zumindest in unseren Breitengraden. Die Nebenwirkungen, die Frontline & Co. haben können im Vergleich dazu doch eher heftig."

Für Tiere mag es stimmen. Hunde und Pferde sollen allerdings auch betroffen sein können, und bei Menschen kenne Ich persönlich mehr die durch Zecken ganz oder tw. Arbeitsunfähig geworden sind als durch z.B. Arbeitsunfälle. Ich kenne einige Hauptverantwortliche des borreliose-bund.de persönlich und bekomme von daher immer erstklassige Informationen-ist aber nicht  wirklich viel beruhigendes dabei.
Angesichts der möglichen Schwere der Folgen halte Ich es nicht für "Überschätzt",
und einige vom borreliose-bund.de unterrichten auch Ärtze- weil es oft unterschätzt wird...

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## wolkenkrieger (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

Hallo friggler,

ich glaube, da hab ich mich jetzt mißverständlich ausgedrückt.

Natürlich sind die Gefahren nicht zu unterschätzen - die gesundheitlichen Folgen sind teilweise dramatisch.

Was ich (bzw. mein Arzt) sagen wollte ist, dass es zumindest bei uns im Berlin-Brandenburger Raum eher unwahrscheinlich ist, von einer Zecke krank zu werden.

Der Doc ist seit jahren in einem Forschungsprojekt eingebunden, welches sich eben genau mit den Zeckenarten und deren "Gefährlichkeit" beschäftigt. Er hat mir diverse lebende Exemplare gezeigt und mir auch erklärt, welche davon quasi harmlos sind (weil extrem selten Überträger) und welche doch eher mit Vorsicht zu genießen sind. Und wie gesagt, hat er mich dahingehend betuhigt, dass man in unserem Gebiet einem weitaus niedrigerem Risiko ausgesetzt ist, als es im allgemeinen propagiert wird.

Gruß

Rico


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*



			
				wolkenkrieger schrieb:
			
		

> Und mal nebenbei: wer bitte pennt in seinen Angelklamotten neben seiner Holden im Bett?


Na, die Klamotten können zum einen (teilweise) neben dem Bett liegen, da krabbeln die Biester auch rüber.
Dann kann man sich beim nächsten Mal anziehen eine aus den Klamotten holen, die vorher es noch nicht geschafft hatte eine "gute" Stelle zu finden. Besonders wenn man dann nicht ins Zeckenland geht, u.U. eine blöde Überrraschung daß schon eine da war.

Bezüglich Borreliose: Ich habe einen Verwandten, der immer in Berlin-Brandenburg gelebt und geangelt hat und von Borrelien sehr schwer krank geworden ist. Das wäre sozusagen ein Gegenbeweis. 

Es gibt aber Stellen, da wimmelt es vor gefährlichen Zecken und an anderen Stellen sind die meisten harmlos. 

Nach diesem Winter sollen die Frühsommerzecken ja auch recht Borrellienfrei sein, die holen sich erst im Laufe des Jahres die Bakter von z.B. Tieren und zum Herbst hin wird es gefährlicher. Um erwachsen zu werden bohren die sich mehrmals ein. Denn nach diesem Winter dürften das alles jungfräuliche eigeschlüfte Zecken sein.


----------



## Rosi (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

da sich die zecken mehrmals häuten und mehrmals überwintern, findet man immer mehrere stadien in einem gebiet nebeneinander. einjährige nymphen, zweijährige nymphen und ausgewachsene zecken. 
die erwachsenen zecken sind somit etwa 3 jahre alt und haben vor jeder häutung, also 3mal an einem wildtier blut gesaugt. wenn die mäuse, füchse o.ä. infiziert waren, kann die zecke borrelien oder gehirnhautentzündung übertragen.


----------



## friggler (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*



			
				wolkenkrieger schrieb:
			
		

> Der Doc ist seit jahren in einem Forschungsprojekt eingebunden, welches sich eben genau mit den Zeckenarten und deren "Gefährlichkeit" beschäftigt. Er hat mir diverse lebende Exemplare gezeigt und mir auch erklärt, welche davon quasi harmlos sind (weil extrem selten Überträger) und welche doch eher mit Vorsicht zu genießen sind.


Hallo Rico

Kannst Du etwas genaueres zur Unterscheidung sagen?  
Worin liegen die Unterschiede/Erkennungsmerkmale? Würde mich sehr interessieren, optimal wären natürlich Fotos.

Meine Info war/ist dass die frisch geschlüpften Nymphen erstmal "clean" sind.
Um die nächste Entwicklungsstufe zur Zecke vollziehen zu können müssen Sie min. einmal Blut saugen. Sie überleben aber leider bis zu einem Jahr problemlos ohne Nahrung. Um das erste Blut zu bekommen sind Kleintiere wie Mäuse, Vögel, Hasen etc. oder auch Rehe die häufigsten ersten Opfer. Wenn eines dieser Tiere von einer Zecke mit Erregern gebissen wurden und die Erreger im Blut des Opfers sind nehmen die nachfolgenden Blutsauger (Nymphen und Zecken) diese mit auf und werden so gefährliche Überträger. Bei Untersuchungen wurden z.B. an Rehen bis zu 1000 Zeckenbisse festgestellt...
Der Zufall führt also Regie und deshalb können sich Ausbreitung und Risiko auch so schnell ändern.

Gruß
Andreas

EDIT "Rosi war wieder schneller ;-) "


----------



## wolkenkrieger (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

Hallo Andreas,

wie die viechern nun genau heißen und aussehen, hab ich mir nicht merken können.

Grundsätzlich aber konnte ich mir folgendes merken:

Es gibt farblich gesehen wohl drei grundverschiedene Typen

eine kamin- bis dunkelrote
eine anthrazitfarbene bis schwarze

und eine, die ein Netzmuster auf dem Rücken trägt - die ist auch grau/anthrazit bis leicht schwärzlich.

Die Rote wird wohl allgemein als Holzbock bezeichnet und trägt laut Statistik die wenigsten Erreger kommt aber am häufigsten vor (so eine hatte ich "vorn dran").

Die schwarzen werden vom Risiko auch als eher gering eingestuft. Nur die mit dem Netz auf dem Rücken sind wohl mit Vorsicht zu genießen, da sie überproportional viele Erreger trägt. Diese Art scheint zumindest in unseren Breitengraden zugewandert zu sein, da sie noch recht selten ist und eigentlich hier gar nicht vorkommt.

Aber bitte: nicht alles auf die Goldwaage legen. Das Gespräch war eher beiläufig mit unserem Doc, sodass ich jetzt auch was verdrehen kann - nur das mit dem Netz weis ich genau, da ich eben solch eine unterm Microskop angucken durfte und der Name irgendwie an eine Würgeschlange (Constrictor??? - jedenfalls lat. für "Netz") erinnerte.

Wenn wir das nächste Mal da sind, werde ich in genauer interviewen und mir auch mal sagen lassen, welche von den Berliner Unis das Projekt durchführt (selbst das weis ich nicht mehr genau) - da gibts bestimmt fundiertere Infos, als ich die hier liefern kann.

Mein Fazit nach dem Gespräch (und darum gings mir eigentlich nur) war, dass zumindest hier das Ansteckungsrisiko wesentlich geringer ist, als es von Presse, Funk und Pharmaindustrie immer suggeriert wird.

Gruß

Rico

P.S.

@Andreas

Ich hab heute den neuen YAD-Katalog bekommen - da sind interessante Ruten drin, die preislich mit Maro mithalten können!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

Die 3 unterschiedlichen Farbsorten der Zecken kenne ich zumindest nach eigener Anschauung auch. Die netzigen sind mir mal in supergroß von einem Baum fallend (wohl Vogelnestbasis) begegnet.

Der Baum wurde dafür dann vom Besitzer gerodet :g


----------



## Rosi (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

ich dachte immer, die roten sind weiblich, die schwarzen männlich. es gibt doch nur loxodes ricinus in europa. wie heißen denn die anderen beiden vertreter?
die nymphen erkennt man daran, daß sie nur 3 beinpaare haben, eins weniger als die erwachsenen.

und warum lassen sich die (nüchternen) zecken so schwer greifen? sie rutschen regelrecht mit den haaren (vom hund) durch die finger.

andreas du weißt doch, doppelt hält besser


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> ich dachte immer, die roten sind weiblich, die schwarzen männlich


Rosi, die kleiden sich aber nicht so ein oder so ...   

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zecken
Da stehen noch ein paar, auch Lateinnamen.
"Die Argasidae (Lederzecken) haben bis zu acht gleiche Nymphenstadien"
Die sind durch öfter einbohren und saugen eben an viel mehr Wirten und damit viel infektiöser.


----------



## Rosi (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

hallo detlev, schau mal genau hin, die weibsen der holzböcke (i.ricinus) haben einen roten rand, (wie ein röckchen) die männer sind rein schwarz.
ich habe hier http://www.ijon.de/zecken/system.htmlrten
nachgesehen.

lederzecken gibt es bei uns nur auf dem dachboden (bei den tauben), sonst leben sie in den tropen.
die dritte familie ist eine übergangsform zwischen schild und lederzecke und lebt vorwiegend in namibia.
überträger der borrelien und fsme sind immer arten der familie ixodes, überwiegend ricinus.

man möchte doch wissen, wer auf einem rumkrabbelt und beißen will!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zecken*

Gibt schon ganz schön viele Arten davon. Und je nach Stadium sehen die alle ganz anders aus, gehe ich auch beim GEMEINEN Holzbock von aus. Also ob man sich da auf die Bilder so verlassen kann?

Wobei ich überhaupt nicht traurig wäre, wenn man die ganze Bande mal ausrotten könnte, was sonst immer nur bei Tieren vorkommt wo es schade drum ist.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zecken*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Auch Fälle mit bleibenden Nervenschäden und sogar Multiple Sklerose Erkrankungen die auf die Impfung zurückgeführt werden sind dokumentiert.


Ojemineee .. sorry, aber auch wenn Du, Norbert, nicht mehr angemeldet bist .. will mal für die anderen Mitglieder betonen, dass das totaler Humbug ist.
Eine MS, bzw. die Ursachen der MS liegen nach wie vor vollkommen im Dunklen ! Es gibt zwar Vermutungen & Anhaltspunkte, aber mehr auch nicht !

Also bitte nicht zuviel wirres Zeug erzählen ! DANKE !

bastian


----------



## WinterKnight (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zecken*

Also, ich bin zu faul um alles zu lesen, deshalb wird wahrscheinlich das meiste schon gesagt worden sein. Aber hier meine Erfahrungen zum Thema Zecken und Vorbeugung gegen selbige: 
 1. Lange Klamotten. Nackte Beine sind zuuuu einladend.
2. Viele Outdoorhosen haben am Ende des Hosenbeins (UNTEN!!!) einen Schnürzug, der ähnlich wie eine Gamasche das Hosenbein dicht an den Schuh bringt und quasi abschließt. So können keine Zecken zum besten Stück vordringen 
3. ein vernünftiges Mittel heist Zecken-Frey. Ist zum aufsprühen und hilft gute 2 Stunden. Also ich benutz das Zeug und hab eigentlich in den letzten 3 Jahren keine Zecke mehr gehabt. Am besten konnte man die Wirkung aber beim Aufbrechen von Wild sehen. Normalerweise versuchen die Zecken immer vom erkaltenden Wildkörper auf einen neuen Wirt- in dem fall dann wohl den der grade am Wild schnippelt- zu gelangen. Wenn man sich die Hände mit dem Zeug einreibt, lassen sie einen zu 90% in Ruhe.
4. SCHUTZIMPFUNG gegen FSME! grade als Angler/Jäger/Outdoorfan gehört man definitiv zu einer Risikogruppe...da sollte man sich das schon 3mal überlegen, ob man zu faul ist, die Impfung zu machen. 
5. Hund dabeihaben Da gehen die lieber dran...
6. Auf einen ordentlichen Winter hoffen, der mal ein zwei Wochen -5 Grad bringt. Da geht dann nämlich ein großer Teil der Zecken ein.
7. Wenn man denn doch eine Zecke hat NIE mit Öl oder so behandeln und auch nicht mit der Pinzette ziehen, bzw anderweitig plattdrücken, da die Zecke sonst einen Teil ihres Mageninhaltes auskotzt, quasi direkt in die Blutbahn des Opfers. Im besten Fall entzündet sich der Spass, im schlechtesten Fall kommen so die Erreger einiger fieser Krankheiten zu euch (FSME, Borreliose...)
8. Bei Zeckenbissen die Zecke aufbewahren und bei Beschwerden mit zum Arzt nehmen. Es gibt mittlerweile dank Klimaerwärmung einige Zeckenarten in Deutschland, die bisher nur in Südeuropa heimisch waren und sowiet ich weiss noch andere Krankheiten mitbringen...
So, genug geredet
Gruss und Petri

David


----------



## unloved (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zecken*

Leider wird für mich dieses Thema auch wieder aktuell.
Heute morgen habe ich die erste Zecke des Jahres entfernt, die hatte ich mir wohl gestern beim Angeln eingefangen. Absuchen und duschen halfen nix.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zecken*

Seltsam, ich habe seit meiner Kindheit keine Zecke mehr gehabt.
Mein Erfolgsrezept:
- trage auch im Hochsommer mindestens halbhohe Stiefel, lange Hosen(meist die alte BW- Moleskin)
- trage immer Gamaschen, die den Übergang Schuhe zu Hose dicht machen oder tape mit Malerkrepp zu.

Vom Impfen oder der Verwendung von Nervengiften, wie Pyrethroiden oder Diethyltoluamid (DEET), letzteres in Autan & Co enthalten, halte ich nichts.
Ich habe kein Interesse mich mit Stoffen einzureiben, die vom Militär auch als Kampfstoffe eingesetzt werden, um mich dann nach Jahrzehnten zu wundern, warum ich Ausfallserscheinungen, Lähmungen, Pakinson oder sonst was neurologisches habe.


----------



## snorreausflake (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zecken*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Seltsam, ich habe seit meiner Kindheit keine Zecke mehr gehabt.
> Mein Erfolgsrezept:
> - trage auch im Hochsommer mindestens halbhohe Stiefel, lange Hosen(meist die alte BW- Moleskin)
> - trage immer Gamaschen, die den Übergang Schuhe zu Hose dicht machen oder tape mit Malerkrepp zu.
> ...


Naja man soll mit dem Zeug ja auch nicht baden
Ich find Autan ganz gut, sollte halt beim Angeln nicht an den Köder kommen.

Lange Hose und dann die Socken drüber, ja sieht ******* aus:q, oder auch Stiefel bringt nur bedingt was.
Die Viechher klettern oft genug an einem hoch und finden irgendwo ein Schlupfloch|uhoh:


----------



## wusel345 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zecken*

Ich schwöre auf Autan. Hatte bisher noch nie eine Zecke, obwohl ich viel in Wald und Feld unterwegs bin.


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zecken*

Zitat:Hatte bisher noch nie eine Zecke.  

Ohh, nie würde ich nie sagen. Hab auch mal mit nem kumpel darüber geredent das mich nie eine Zecke je angerührt hat und bumbs am nächsten Tag hatte ich eine|uhoh:.
Also was noch nicht war kann noch kommen.:q


----------



## Kretzer83 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zecken*

Also bei richtigem und raschen Entfernen der Zecke ist das Risiko an FSME zu erkranken extrem gering. (Solange die Zecke kleiner als ne Tellerlinse ist)

Entscheiden soll es jeder selber, Quellen gibts genug. Meiner Meinng nach ist die Chance eines direkten Impfschadens um einiges größer als durch die Krankeheit geschädigt zu werden. 

Über die Langzeit-Schäden durch Impfen kann nur spekuliert werden, aber auzuschließen ist das mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zecken*



Friedfisch-Spezi schrieb:


> Zitat:Hatte bisher noch nie eine Zecke.
> 
> Ohh, nie würde ich nie sagen. ...



Ich sage auch nicht nie, im Hinblick auf die Zukunft, rechne auch immer damit, dass es mich erwischen kann.
Ein Auto kann mich überfahren, ich kann Krebs bekommen usw..., aber ich akzeptiere auch, dass es eben ein allgemeines Lebensrisiko gibt und ich damit leben muss.
Man kann nicht alles verhindern oder abwenden und am Häufigsten erwischt es die, die sich am Meisten vor Schicksalsschlägen fürchten.#6


----------



## wusel345 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zecken*



Friedfisch-Spezi schrieb:


> Zitat:Hatte bisher noch nie eine Zecke.
> 
> Ohh, nie würde ich nie sagen. Hab auch mal mit nem kumpel darüber geredent das mich nie eine Zecke je angerührt hat und bumbs am nächsten Tag hatte ich eine|uhoh:.
> Also was noch nicht war kann noch kommen.:q


 
Mich mögen anscheinend die Viecher nicht. Ich liege manchmal der Länge nach im Gras oder im Unterholz, wenn ich auf Fototour bin oder schlage mich durchs Dickicht. Mittlerweile bin ich 60 Jahre alt und von Zecken verschont geblieben, während meine Tochter nur das Wort Wald erwähnen muss, um zu einer Zecke zu kommen.

Ich klopfe mal mit allem, was mir zur Verfügung steht, auf Holz und rufe ganz laut: toi toi toi! :q

Zegge, schleich di oda i derschlog di |supergri


----------



## Lorenz (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zecken*

Hi

Heute in der Mathevorlesung:
"Nanu...wo kommst du denn her?" 
Krabbelt so ein Vieh über meine Hand :q:q:q

Die muss wohl gestern im Rucksack als blinder Passagier mitgekommen sein |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:



Mein "Rekord" liegt bei 13 stk. auf der Kleidung/Ausrüstung an einem mittag/abend.Eine die offenbar Borreliose hatte,hat mich auch mal erwischt,es ging aber nochmal gut.


----------



## gründler (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zecken*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Eine die offenbar Borreliose hatte,hat mich auch mal erwischt,es ging aber nochmal gut.


 

Inkubationszeit bis zu 40 Jahre

Von daher vorsichtig mit solchen aussagen,und wenn sie erstmal im Körper ist gibt es bis jetzt noch keine dauer lösung zur vollkommen bekämpfung,nur Medikamente zur linderung.

Oder vorher Impfen lassen.

#h


----------



## Lorenz (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zecken*



gründler schrieb:


> Von daher vorsichtig mit solchen aussagen,und wenn sie erstmal im Körper ist gibt es bis jetzt noch keine dauer lösung zur vollkommen bekämpfung,nur Medikamente zur linderung.



Ich war beim Arzt,der Stich wurde behandelt und die Rötung ist schnell abgeglungen


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zecken*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Mich mögen anscheinend die Viecher nicht. Ich liege manchmal der Länge nach im Gras oder im Unterholz, wenn ich auf Fototour bin oder schlage mich durchs Dickicht. Mittlerweile bin ich 60 Jahre alt und von Zecken verschont geblieben, während meine Tochter nur das Wort Wald erwähnen muss, um zu einer Zecke zu kommen.
> 
> Ich klopfe mal mit allem, was mir zur Verfügung steht, auf Holz und rufe ganz laut: toi toi toi! :q
> 
> Zegge, schleich di oda i derschlog di |supergri



Kann gut möglich sein das dich die Zecken nicht mögen#c. Da fällt mir eine Geschichte mit Mücken ein(die scheinen mich wirklich lieb zu haben) Übernachtung im Zelt beim Angeln mit freunden. Am nächsten morgen hatte ich meherere Mückenstiche und meine freunde die sich im gleichen Zelt befanden hatten kein einzigen Stiche!!! Das war nicht der einzigste Fall, aber jetzt bin ich schlauer und schütze mich dagegen.
@Sensitivfischer:|good:


----------



## seebarsch (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zecken*

Hallo
Schaut mal hier nach http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/service/ser_vortrag.php Zecken und andere Gefahren am Wasser dieser Vortrag ist sehr Informativ.
mfg Thomas


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Zecken*

@Gründler

Gegen Boreliose kann man sich nicht Impfen Lassen !


----------



## Mikey3110 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zecken*

Drecks-Biester... Gestern konnte ich auch sehen, wie eine in meinen Schuh gekrabbelt ist... Ein kräftiger Druck mit dem Fingernagel, hat das Vieh nicht mal gestört... 
Werd mir auch erstmal Autan besorgen für die Holzbock-Seuche...


----------



## basslawine (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zecken*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> @Gründler
> 
> Gegen Boreliose kann man sich nicht Impfen Lassen !



Ja, hier noch nicht, bzw. in den USA nicht mehr.

Aber in den Staaten wurde über ein paar Jahre wohl ein Impfstoff verkauft/getestet, der sehr gute Ergebnisse erzielte, ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass der dann wegen einer Studie bzgl. mgl. Nebenwirkungen von der vertreibenden Pharmafirma vom markt genommen wurde, da Umsatz zu gering, bzw. Angst vor Klagen/Entschädigungen. Ich weiss leider nicht mehr, um welche Nebenwirkungen es sich handelte, nur dass sie extrem selten waren.

http://www.uni-heidelberg.de/uni/presse/RuCa3_97/kramer.htm

Gruss Marco


----------



## Knispel (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zecken*



Mikey3110 schrieb:


> Drecks-Biester... Gestern konnte ich auch sehen, wie eine in meinen Schuh gekrabbelt ist... Ein kräftiger Druck mit dem Fingernagel, hat das Vieh nicht mal gestört...
> Werd mir auch erstmal Autan besorgen für die Holzbock-Seuche...


 
Warum Dreckbiester ? Die wollen auch nur leben und überleben. Dieses haben sie bereits länger als der moderne Mensch ( Homo sapiens ) geschafft und werden m.E. auch diesen überleben ...


----------



## Gardenfly (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zecken*



Knispel schrieb:


> Warum Dreckbiester ? Die wollen auch nur leben und überleben. Dieses haben sie bereits länger als der moderne Mensch ( Homo sapiens ) geschafft und werden m.E. auch diesen überleben ...



Viel Spaß beim Blutspenden |kopfkrat
Die Vieren und Bakterien die dabei übertragen werden, wollen auch leben.


----------



## Knispel (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zecken*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim Blutspenden |kopfkrat
> Die Vieren und Bakterien die dabei übertragen werden, wollen auch leben.


 
Richtig, ich habe dieses Jahr schon diverse Viren und Bakterien aufgenommen und es werden sicherlich noch einige Milliarden dazukommen.
Wer Angst vor Zecken und deren Stiche hat soll sich zur Zeckenzeit eben nicht in ihren Lebensraum begeben, das hilft am besten. 
__________________


----------



## kaipiranja (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zecken*

Man liest hier ja immer wieder „ich bin noch nie gestochen worden“ …es mag sein das der ein oder andere wirklich das Glück hat noch nie gestochen worden zu sein – wenn man aber öfter dort unterwegs ist wo viele Zecken vorkommen und sich entsprechend lang dort aufhält (Ansitz etc.) ist es ehr unwahrscheinlich.
  Manche Zeckenstiche werden gar nicht erst als solche erkannt und viele Menschen haben ein völlig falsches Bild einer Zecke, denn sie kennen nur die Adulte – also die ausgewachsene Zecke. Zecken kommen aber in 3 Stadien vor: Adult 2-4mm – Nymphe (doppelt so groß wie die Larve) – *Larve (<= 0,5mm)*
  Alle drei Stadien können stechen und die Larve ist so klein, das man sie mit dem bloßen Auge nur schwer erkennen kann. Hinzu kommt das Zecken eine Vorliebe für Körperstellen haben die man eh nicht gut einsehen kann…
  Einziger Trost ist das die kleinsten auch am wenigsten Krankheitserreger in sich tragen.

  Ich bin Jäger und Angler und muss mich deswegen intensiv mit dem Thema beschäftigen, meiner Meinung nach ist eine Kombination aus allen hier genannten Schutzmaßnahmen die beste Prävention gegen die Zecken:

  + Kleidungsordnung
  + Zeitraum in der „Zeckenzone“
  + „konterminierte“ Kleidung raus aus dem Haus
  + Duschen
  + Absuchen

  Es ist aber ein Lichtblick in Sachen Borreliose in Sicht, seit kurzem gibt es eine Testreihe in dem ein Antibiotikahaltiges Gell getestet wird, dieses wir direkt auf die Stichstelle aufgetragen und soll dort die Erreger frühestmöglich abtöten.


----------



## SKS1984 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zecken*

Tach zusammen,
hab berufsbeding (Forstwirt) relativ viel mit den Viechern zu tun.
an diversen Mittelchen habe ich so ziehmlich alles durch.
Autan geht ist aber nicht der bringer.Was wirklich hilft ist Balistol Stichfrei.
Ist so ne kleine Pumpflasche kostet um die 3€.Einfach auf die Hosenbeine sprühen und fertig.Aber uffpassen ist Oelhaltig sollte man nicht umbeding die besten Klamotten anziehen.Und beim auftragen Einweghandschuhe anziehen.Sonst braucht ihr gar nicht erst anfangen zu angeln.

Wer es noch einfacher haben will der sucht im Netzt nach ProVerde Zeckenschutzhose.Kostet um 50-60€.Das Zeug was da drauf ist hält bei heufigen Waschen ca.6 Monate.Hilft aber auch.

Gruß


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zecken*

Also meine Eltern haben mich als Kind gegen Zecken impfen lassen, hat aber nicht geholfen...mit 13 kam das erste Dosenbier und schon bald darauf die bunten Haare    wenn die dich nerven wendest du dich am besten an die örtliche Kameradschaft oder NPD-Zentrale  oder du bestichst sie einfach mit Bier, Schnaps und Kleingeld. Wirst sehen die meisten sind ganz umgänglich 

Aber Scherz bei Seite die Viecher sind ätzend. Zum Glück habe ich selten mit denen zu tun und das obwohl ich recht häufig in Wald und Wiesen unterwechs bin. Nicht nur zum Angeln, ich geister auch so viel durch die Natur, kletter auf Bäume da ich dort keine Höhenangst verspüre und ich gerne Klettere, lese und schlafe häufig tagsüber in Wiesen und auf Waldboden(penn beim Lesen gerne mal ein  ) Trotzdem hatte ich meine letzte Zecke mit 9 oder 10 Jahren.Häufig benutze ich den Stift von Autan, der sieht aus wie nen Deostift(hauptsächlich nehme ich den aber gegen Mücken und Wespen grade letztere lieben es leider mich zu stechen) teilweise aber auch Kräuter aus dem heimischen Blumentopf wie Rosmarin, Zitronenmelisse, Zitronenthymian, Lavendel, oder auch ganz simpel Zitronenabrieb etc. viel entscheidender ist aber glaube ich meine Kleidung. Die besteht aus einer dicken Armeehose (gibts im Armyshop kosten um die 20€ sind bequem halten lange und sind trotz dickem Stoff nicht zu warm, außerdem trocknen sie recht schnell) hohen Stiefeln aus Sympatex und jeh nach Wetterlage aus einem t-shirt oder einem Pulli. Absuchen nach dem nachhause kommen und auch mal zwischendurch ist trotzdem Pflicht. Habe schon einige Blutsauger beim Spaziergang auf meinen Hosen in richtung Gürtel erwischt und geplättet. 
meine Schwester hat es allerdings mal böse erwischt und es wurde nicht bemerkt.(Borelien) Seitdem hat sie eine Schädigung im Gleichgewichtsorgan, es geht zwar mithilfe von Medikamenten aber sie kann froh sein das sie Auto fahren darf, Motorrad oder Fahrradfahren ist allerdings überhaupt nicht und von 3 Bier ist sie dank ihrer Medikamente meistens gut blau. Naja hilft wohl nur vorsichtig sein und Kleiderordnung sowie Verhaltensordnug einzuhalten, ist imemrnoch der beste Schutz und wenn man sich mit der Freundin gegenseitig nach Zecken absucht, kann das auch ganz viel Spaß machen


----------

